# I can make 3 grand a day day trading!!!



## Buddy Fox

Hi,

Well it's taken me many years of watching and trading the markets to finally
make a profit rather than losing money.I am a day trader who trades futures and forex.I have about 150k in my account which is required to make 3 grand a day every day.The secret is to have an enormous amount of patience and wait until the market is over extended then put a trade on.I mainly short the market as when panic sets into the market it can drop further than you can imagine.My journey has been frustrating but it now seems worth it.


----------



## newbie trader

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

Lol.


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

Cheers buddy

where do i sign


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



nunthewiser said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> where do i sign




Unfortunately there is no course.
just hard work and a very large amount of PATIENCE.

For example to I waited all day to sell the AUD at 85.15
sold 3mil in forex and covered at 85 even.


----------



## billv

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

Buddy

Excellent work mate.
I'm guessing volatility is your friend?
Question, can you make money when there is no volatility?

cheers


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



billv said:


> Buddy
> 
> Excellent work mate.
> I'm guessing volatility is your friend?
> Question, can you make money when there is no volatility?
> 
> cheers




Billy a very good question....

The answer is yes.
The reason is I look at all currencies and futures markets.
At some stage during the day or nite there is an opportunity.
All I can say is it comes from watching the markets every day for 10 years.

I tried all the T/A stuff ect. with only losses.
Maybe it doesnt suit me,but I used to get up each day and rush to enter the market in case I missed the move.Now I wait for the move and fade it.
I almost always comes.


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

I think you are great buddy .


can you sign my tshirt?


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



billv said:


> Buddy
> 
> Excellent work mate.
> I'm guessing volatility is your friend?
> Question, can you make money when there is no volatility?
> 
> cheers




If the AUD gets to 85.50 tonite I'll sell it again.
I also waited all day to sell the Spi around the 4494 level.


----------



## Buckfont

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Billy a very good question....
> 
> The answer is yes.
> The reason is I look at all currencies and futures markets.
> At some stage during the day or nite there is an opportunity.
> All I can say is it comes from watching the markets every day for 10 years.
> 
> I tried all the T/A stuff ect. with only losses.
> Maybe it doesnt suit me,but I used to get up each day and rush to enter the market in case I missed the move.Now I wait for the move and fade it.
> I almost always comes.




And its only taken 10 years and three posts to puff yourself up.

Well done Buddy. Please dont pop the bubble too soon, we might miss you.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buckfont said:


> And its only taken 10 years and three posts to puff yourself up.
> 
> Well done Buddy. Please dont pop the bubble too soon, we might miss you.




As any trader who has been in this game a while knows you take many knocks
it's just a matter of persistence and hard work.


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

how about an autographed photo at least?


----------



## -Bevo-

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

Why 3k a day every day, you would make roughly 750k a year. what happens when you don't make 3k for the day?

Which futs do you trade?


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



nunthewiser said:


> how about an autographed photo at least?





Sure....why not !!!


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

you can post it here if you like .

i will treasure it.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



-Bevo- said:


> Why 3k a day every day, you would make roughly 750k a year. what happens when you don't make 3k for the day?
> 
> Which futs do you trade?




Three seems to be the average.

Spi,Nikkie,DAX,Stoxx50,YM,ES.
also a lot of forex.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



nunthewiser said:


> you can post it here if you like .
> 
> i will treasure it.




Your not being serious are you NUN ???


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

3k a day. That will be around 750k for the year. A million before 18 months are up. Don't tell anyone your secret. (Especially Nun)


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

i think your really cool buddy and we can learn so much with your hindsight expertise.

please tell us more and attaching an autographed photo to your reply is really easy if you have a scanner available

thanks in advance bro


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Wysiwyg said:


> 3k a day. That will be around 750k for the year. A million before 18 months are up. Don't tell anyone your secret. (Especially Nun)




I could stand on the steps of Town Hall and broadcast my method and no one would listen.The secret is very simple.


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

i,m listening buddy


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> For example to I waited all day to sell the AUD at 85.15
> sold 3mil in forex and covered at 85 even.





I,m still impressed by the way.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



nunthewiser said:


> i,m listening buddy




Go through your charts today and see why I sold the AUD @ 85.15 
and the Spi @ 4494.
And why I'm waiting to sell the AUD @85.50 ????


----------



## Buckfont

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

Me tooooooooooooooooo


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

Wow , it looks so easy.

can i get a tshirt for my mate jonno also ?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Go through your charts today and see why I sold the AUD @ 85.15
> and the Spi @ 4494.
> And why I'm waiting to sell the AUD @85.50 ????




Which one is it? MACD, RSI or Stochastics? Maybe Gann? Yeah its gotta be Gann :


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> Which one is it? MACD, RSI or Stochastics? Maybe Gann? Yeah its gotta be Gann :




No magic,just patience and waiting for the market to over extend itself.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



nunthewiser said:


> Wow , it looks so easy.
> 
> can i get a tshirt for my mate jonno also ?




I understand the sarcasm...........


----------



## wayneL

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Go through your charts today and see why I sold the AUD @ 85.15
> and the Spi @ 4494.



Hindsite?


> And why I'm waiting to sell the AUD @85.50 ????



How many lots and what is your target and stop loss?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> No magic,just patience and waiting for the market to over extend itself.




Which is at what point? Over extended to who? What are you using to determine its "over extended"? Your over-extension might not be someone elses.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



wayneL said:


> Hindsite?
> 
> How many lots and what is your target and stop loss?




Depends on the market.


----------



## wayneL

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Depends on the market.



Dude, you just told us the market and the entry.


----------



## -Bevo-

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Unfortunately there is no course.
> just hard work and a very large amount of PATIENCE.
> 
> For example to I waited all day to sell the AUD at 85.15
> sold 3mil in forex and covered at 85 even.




Its 3mil no small change.


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



wayneL said:


> Hindsite?
> 
> How many lots and what is your target and stop loss?



Sold 30 standard Lots (3 million) at 85.15 on the AUD/USD.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> Which is at what point? Over extended to who? What are you using to determine its "over extended"? Your over-extension might not be someone elses.




To be honest again it depends on the market.
I look at the chart and from 10 years of trading you get a feel
for the bias in the market.I feel if it its bearish or bullish.Today was very bullish so I
look where the price action will go before it runs into resistance,but it needs to 
be overextended.I dont just take a position when I see resistance.It is very important that the buyers are going crazy pushing prices beyond reason and are due to pullback.


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> I understand the sarcasm...........




Thats great!

Its not everyday that we get a great trader here telling us how easy it is to make money in hindsight.

brb just gunna ring my mate and let him know u promised us tshirts.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Wysiwyg said:


> Sold 30 standard Lots (3 million) at 85.15 on the AUD/USD.




3,000,000 in forex.
so yes 30 lots in the futures market.


----------



## wayneL

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Wysiwyg said:


> Sold 30 standard Lots (3 million) at 85.15 on the AUD/USD.




I'm not talking the hindsight trade. The trade he's waiting for @ 85.50 THAT I QUOTED


----------



## ColB

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

Can someone start a thread 'How to make 30 Grand a Day!!' with simple instructions.  Will happily pay 10% back to my mentor.

Thanks in advance, ColB


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



wayneL said:


> Dude, you just told us the market and the entry.




Wayne we will start in the AUD.

It had moved over 1c when it reached 85.15 that's a big move without any data
being released.There is clear resistance at this level.Add all that together and it makes perfect sense to sell there.

Stops are not strict,they are done from a lot of experience.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



nunthewiser said:


> Thats great!
> 
> Its not everyday that we get a great trader here telling us how easy it is to make money in hindsight.
> 
> brb just gunna ring my mate and let him know u promised us tshirts.




Tomorrow I will post before I trade.
Tonite I will sell @ 85.50


----------



## professor_frink

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*

* How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!
*




Buddy Fox said:


> I look at the chart and from 10 years of trading you get a feel




Awesome advice. Now I'll make 3K tomorrow as I've also been trading for 10 years, and get feelings each day too!

This is why I hang around web forums. To get an idea of how the truly great traders operate


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

I am waiting in anticipation of all entry and exit calls in real time with verifiable trade lots annd all that stuff.

you da man bro


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Tonite I will sell @ 85.50




Please let us know the moment your orders filled bro


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



nunthewiser said:


> Please let us know the moment your orders filled bro




No problems...happy to do it.


----------



## professor_frink

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> It had moved over 1c when it reached 85.15 that's a big move without any data being released.




You forget to check the econ calendar today?


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



professor_frink said:


> * How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome advice. Now I'll make 3K tomorrow as I've also been trading for 10 years, and get feelings each day too!
> 
> This is why I hang around web forums. To get an idea of how the truly great traders operate




Just make sure you have at least 100k in your account.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



professor_frink said:


> You forget to check the econ calendar today?




Not real market moving data for the AUD.


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Wysiwyg said:


> Sold 30 standard Lots (3 million) at 85.15 on the AUD/USD.




Soz, put the decimal point in the wrong place. Should be .8515


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



nunthewiser said:


> Please let us know the moment your orders filled bro




Sold 50 lots in the NK today @ 9855 and never really got a quick pullback
so had to cover and pay bro.


----------



## lesm

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

Will see what happens when Non-Farm Employment change comes out at 10:15, followed by Unemployment Claims at 10:30, then PMI at midnight.


----------



## awg

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> I almost always comes.




I just knew I would somehow be able to link the phrase "rent boys" to this thread.

no aspersions, totally off track, pls ignore my ramblings, carry on


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Wysiwyg said:


> Soz, put the decimal point in the wrong place. Should be .8515




I been watching Forex screen for too long.


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Sold 50 lots in the NK today @ 9855 and never really got a quick pullback
> so had to cover and pay bro.





keep ya bloody tshirts!


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



lesm said:


> Will see what happens when Non-Farm Employment change comes out at 10:15, followed by Unemployment Claims at 10:30, then PMI at midnight.




Non Farms are friday nite.


----------



## Old Mate

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

This thread is amusing, thank you


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



awg said:


> I just knew I would somehow be able to link the phrase "rent boys" to this thread.
> 
> no aspersions, totally off track, pls ignore my ramblings, carry on




LOL you live in a strange world m8  but yes i can see the connection

Bugger now you got me thinking about lesbian boxing matches!


----------



## lesm

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Non Farms are friday nite.




10:15pm   	USD  	
ADP Non-Farm Employment Change
	[Open Detail] 

Tonight, check the calendar


----------



## billv

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Wayne we will start in the AUD.  It had moved over 1c when it reached 85.15 that's a big move without any data being released.



 Do you need data to be released for an adjustment after a major fall? 
I think the AUD is oversold, the US and EU are troubled regions and their currencies IMO should be sold off to stimulate growth.
You should not be surprised that our currency is going higher, our economy despite the attempts by labor to kill it has a lot going for it.
IMHO


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Old Mate said:


> This thread is amusing, thank you





wealth and comedy-- wouldn't be many threads like this.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



lesm said:


> 10:15pm   	USD
> ADP Non-Farm Employment Change
> [Open Detail]
> 
> Tonight, check the calendar




Yip ADP,but nothing beats non farm at the begining of each month.


----------



## lesm

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



lesm said:


> 10:15pm   	USD
> ADP Non-Farm Employment Change
> [Open Detail]
> 
> Tonight, check the calendar




my bads, left the ADP off earlier


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> wealth and comedy-- wouldn't be many threads like this.




um . been plenty like this of late actually .. we had this one dick that came back under at least 5 aliases just to let us know his greatness.....

at least he had the courtesy to send me an autographed photo.


----------



## mazzatelli

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> If the AUD gets to 85.50 tonite I'll sell it again.
> I also waited all day to sell the Spi around the *4494 level*.




All the gurus are citing this - must be co-fluence
The same guru/blogger also has 10 years experience
Must thank ASF for attracting these unique individuals


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



billv said:


> Do you need data to be released for an adjustment after a major fall?
> I think the AUD is oversold, the US and EU are troubled regions and their currencies IMO should be sold off to stimulate growth.
> You should not be surprised that our currency is going higher, our economy despite the attempts by labor to kill it has a lot going for it.
> IMHO




I care nothing for fundamentals just scalping  over extended price action.
Not that anything you are saying is incorrect.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



mazzatelli said:


> All the gurus are citing this - must be co-fluence




At least I was not the only seller there.
But it was obvious from the chart if you look at a 60 min.


----------



## lesm

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



mazzatelli said:


> All the gurus are citing this - must be co-fluence




All you need to do now is find the equivalent one for AUD


----------



## awg

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



nunthewiser said:


> LOL you live in a strange world m8  but yes i can see the connection
> 
> Bugger now you got me thinking about lesbian boxing matches!




yea, I even lolold myself with that one

the lesbian boxing ideas got me so wound up, that at the risk of running off topic, im gunna sign off from this enthralling discussion and go sweetalk the missus


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



lesm said:


> All you need to do now is find the equivalent one for AUD




Nope I need to watch the price action during the day.
I cant call it before the action starts.


----------



## lesm

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> At least I was not the only seller there.
> But it was obvious from the chart if you look at a 60 min.




It shows up in multiple time frames, as it touched R2 and fell back and there is a previous resistance area there on 20th May.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



lesm said:


> It shows up in multiple time frames, as it touched R2 and fell back and there is a previous resistance area there on 20th May.




I use 60 min to check levels.it covers all I need.
I use 5mins to check the hyper extension.


----------



## Buckfont

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Nope I need to watch the price action during the day.
> I cant call it before the action starts.




28 posts in 101 minutes, that must be a record. make that 29


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



Buckfont said:


> 28 posts in 101 minutes, that must be a record.




Funny you mention that...I was going to say the same thing.

ADP nothing special.


----------



## satanoperca

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well it's taken me many years of watching and trading the markets to finally
> make a profit rather than losing money.I am a day trader who trades futures and forex.I have about 150k in my account which is required to make 3 grand a day every day.The secret is to have an enormous amount of patience and wait until the market is over extended then put a trade on.I mainly short the market as when panic sets into the market it can drop further than you can imagine.My journey has been frustrating but it now seems worth it.




This is got to be the best thread I have seen in years.

You make 3 grand a day on 150K invested leverage what 1:100.

Based on this you should be a Zillionaire in a couple of years. Don't quite know how much a Zillion is as my 4 year old asked me the other day. Maybe he can give you a call and you can explain it.

For how many consecutive days have you made 3 grand? 1 week, 1 month, 1 year etc.

Based on your figures, compounding you should be making 9 grand a day in a couple of months.

I too want a t-shirt and a photo to hang on my wall as my Guru as you would be the only person I know of that can return consistently 500% p.a.

I don't understand why you would bother posting on a Internet forum when you could have the best hookers in the world, stay at 20 star hotels, have a personal celebrity chef cook for you every day etc .

Go and enjoy your riches.

All the best to ya.

Cheers


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



satanoperca said:


> This is got to be the best thread I have seen in years.
> 
> You make 3 grand a day on 150K invested leverage what 1:100.
> 
> Based on this you should be a Zillionaire in a couple of years. Don't quite know how much a Zillion is as my 4 year old asked me the other day. Maybe he can give you a call and you can explain it.
> 
> For how many consecutive days have you made 3 grand? 1 week, 1 month, 1 year etc.
> 
> Based on your figures, compounding you should be making 9 grand a day in a couple of months.
> 
> I too want a t-shirt and a photo to hang on my wall as my Guru as you would be the only person I know of that can return consistently 500% p.a.
> 
> I don't understand why you would bother posting on a Internet forum when you could have the best hookers in the world, stay at 20 star hotels, have a personal celebrity chef cook for you every day etc .
> 
> Go and enjoy your riches.
> 
> All the best to ya.
> 
> Cheers




The main reason for posting is to see the response and to see if anyone else
does anything remotely the same.But get ready tonite to sell the sh*t out of the AUD if it gets to ........85.5.

It's been about 6 months of consistent profits.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



lesm said:


> It shows up in multiple time frames, as it touched R2 and fell back and there is a previous resistance area there on 20th May.




Have a look at the ES and see where it was likely to run out of gas ???
The key is also that it had moved 10 full points before it got there.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> It's been about 6 months of consistent profits.




So you've lost or spent around 350K in 6 months? 3000 a day for 6 months is about half a mill, whilst you said you had 150K?


----------



## satanoperca

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> The main reason for posting is to see the response and to see if anyone else
> does anything remotely the same.But get ready tonite to sell the sh*t out of the AUD if it gets to ........85.5.
> 
> It's been about 6 months of consistent profits.




So you have so far returned 200% on your capital. Geez, any investment/trading company would employee you in a flash. You soon will be the richest man in Oz.

My hat is off to you, when can I get my Guru photo.

Cheers


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

yawns.....


After doing a comparison on some posts here and some posts on another thread similar to this one i have come to the conclusion that you can stick ya tshirts and autographed photo,s where the sun dont shine.

every offence intended Pit.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> So you've lost or spent around 350K in 6 months? 3000 a day for 6 months is about half a mill, whilst you said you had 150K?




I leave 150 in my account as my position size never gets bigger.


----------



## mazzatelli

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



nunthewiser said:


> yawns.....
> 
> 
> After doing a comparison on some posts here and some posts on another thread similar to this one i have come to the conclusion that you can stick ya tshirts and autographed photo,s where the sun dont shine.
> 
> every offence intended Pit.




Nah, you and me are just plain paranoid w@nkers, who are green with envy 
Leave Buddy alone


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



nunthewiser said:


> yawns.....
> 
> 
> After doing a comparison on some posts here and some posts on another thread similar to this one i have come to the conclusion that you can stick ya tshirts and autographed photo,s where the sun dont shine.
> 
> every offence intended Pit.





?????


----------



## brty

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

Buddy,



> I look at the chart and from 10 years of trading you get a feel
> for the bias in the market.




10 years, a whole 10 years, gee that's impressive, I suppose with nearly 30 years of trading I must be a genius.

How come I still make mistakes?? 



> Just make sure you have at least 100k in your account.




Not a problem, what's your point?? 

If you mean the deposit for 30 contracts of AUD/US FX, then you are dreaming as too any knowledge of risk. Have you ever heard of the term overtrading??

brty


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



mazzatelli said:


> Nah, you and me are just plain paranoid w@nkers, who are green with envy




Obviously


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



satanoperca said:


> So you have so far returned 200% on your capital. Geez, any investment/trading company would employee you in a flash. You soon will be the richest man in Oz.
> 
> My hat is off to you, when can I get my Guru photo.
> 
> Cheers




I'll give you Nun's.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> I leave 150 in my account as my position size never gets bigger.




What?? I didn't ask whether you leave 150 in there or anything about your position sizing. 

So you leave 150 in there, and you say you make 3K a day, for 6 months that is still around half a mill, whether you have 150 in there or not. 3K a day is 3K a day, like you said you were making. So you've spent or lost 300-500K somewhere, in 6 months, unless I'm mistaken? I don't think I'm following.

Also, you've been doing it for 10 years and only the last 6 months have been consistent. Wow.


----------



## satanoperca

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> I'll give you Nun's.




Not much good to me as I have Nun's image wallpapered on every wall in my office. 

Need a change and even he cannot claim that much greatness. I want to trade to your image.

Would you be able to provide some evidence to the mods of this trading greatness?

Cheers

Great thread.


----------



## trainspotter

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

Show me the money !


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



brty said:


> Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years, a whole 10 years, gee that's impressive, I suppose with nearly 30 years of trading I must be a genius.
> 
> How come I still make mistakes??
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem, what's your point??
> 
> If you mean the deposit for 30 contracts of AUD/US FX, then you are dreaming as too any knowledge of risk. Have you ever heard of the term overtrading??
> 
> brty




To answer your first question.

You comment down the bottom is spot on.Because I sold too soon.

3mil in forex is about 75K.

I sometime trade once a day never more than 3-4 times.
Depending on the Vol.


----------



## satanoperca

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



trainspotter said:


> Show me the money !


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> What?? I didn't ask whether you leave 150 in there or anything about your position sizing.
> 
> So you leave 150 in there, and you say you make 3K a day, for 6 months that is still around half a mill, whether you have 150 in there or not. 3K a day is 3K a day, like you said you were making. So you've spent or lost 300-500K somewhere, in 6 months, unless I'm mistaken? I don't think I'm following.
> 
> Also, you've been doing it for 10 years and only the last 6 months have been consistent. Wow.




I agree WOW.

You go from losing to breaking even to making a bit to expecting to make
a lot each day !!!

When you know each morning you will make money no matter what that's
when you know you have made it.

It's like playing golf,you hope you will shoot a good round
where as when you are a good golfer you expect to have a good round.


----------



## lesm

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> Also, you've been doing it for 10 years and only the last 6 months have been consistent. Wow.




Some people are slow learners or learn the market the hard way

Why not let Buddy makes his calls, as he said he would, and then see if he is full of it or not.

It always interesting when someone comes out of left field making broad statements of how much they make without substantiation or producing their blotter.  Hence, the sarcasm, tongue in cheek comments or disbelief and waiting to see what they want to sell or plug.

TH should have fun with this one


----------



## trainspotter

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

Resembling a jellyfish. Cute to look at but no backbone to speak of. As Jerry Maguire had to pass his lips "SHOW ME THE MONEY"


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



lesm said:


> Some people are slow learners or learn the market the hard way
> 
> Why not let Buddy makes his calls, as he said he would, and then see if he is full of it or not.
> 
> It always interesting when someone comes out of left field making broad statements of how much they make without substantiation or producing their blotter.  Hence, the sarcasm, tongue in cheek comments or disbelief and waiting to see what they want to sell or plug.
> 
> TH should have fun with this one




I learnt the hard way.To me the issue is you have to learn your way the hard way...not someone elses way.You need to be comfortable with YOUR way otherwise you have no way at all.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



trainspotter said:


> Resembling a jellyfish. Cute to look at but no backbone to speak of. As Jerry Maguire had to pass his lips "SHOW ME THE MONEY"





Tune in ...same bat channel-- probably not the same bat time.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> I agree WOW.
> 
> You go from losing to breaking even to making a bit to expecting to make
> a lot each day !!!
> 
> When you know each morning you will make money no matter what that's
> when you know you have made it.
> 
> It's like playing golf,you hope you will shoot a good round
> where as when you are a good golfer you expect to have a good round.




lol. cheers for once again avoiding the question. 

He has to be Pit, really baffles me why dicks like you bother, you don't post any proof, don't answer any questions, make hindsight claims, yet expect everyone to bow down to your awesomeness. No one here, at all, ever, believes you when you rave on continuously under multiple aliases about how wonderful your trading is. Seriously, whats the point? Nothing better to do than to puff your own chest up on an internet forum. LOL. makes me laugh the more and more I think about it  

Please, continue on. :bowdown::horse:


----------



## trainspotter

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Tune in ...same bat channel-- probably not the same bat time.




I am here all week. Don't hold back. I will toss you for it.


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

 that makes 3 paranoid w@nkas now


----------



## nunthewiser

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



trainspotter said:


> I am here all week. Don't hold back. I will *toss* you for it.




Dont start that sorta talk or the thread will revert back to rent boys and lesbianism


----------



## trainspotter

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

Nuffin wrong with a good rent boy and a bit of lesbianism on the side. Afterall I am a lesbian .... I love women ! And I get my boys to go and collect the rent from the tenants every week in cash.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> lol. cheers for once again avoiding the question.
> 
> He has to be Pit, really baffles me why dicks like you bother, you don't post any proof, don't answer any questions, make hindsight claims, yet expect everyone to bow down to your awesomeness. No one here, at all, ever, believes you when you rave on continuously under multiple aliases about how wonderful your trading is. Seriously, whats the point? Nothing better to do than to puff your own chest up on an internet forum. LOL. makes me laugh the more and more I think about it
> 
> Please, continue on. :bowdown::horse:




I have no idea what yo are talking about.
But any questions I'm happy to respond to.
It's been a long nite lots of typing in the last 2 hrs.
But please fire away ????????????????????????????


----------



## satanoperca

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



trainspotter said:


> Afterall I am a lesbian .... I love women !




That does explain a few things but as a lesbian you would have to be the bloke as I cannot see you looking to good in a dress unless I have had many many many :drink:

My money not good enough.


----------



## trainspotter

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

The evidence before the court is incontrovertible, there's no need for the jury to retire!
In all my years of judging, I have never heard before someone more deserving of the full penalty of law!
The way you made them suffer, your exquisite wife and mother, fills me with the urge to defecate!
Since, my friend, you have revealed your deepest fear
I sentence you to be exposed before your peers. TEAR DOWN THE WALL!!!! 

Evidence please before I feel the urge to do what the voices in my head are telling me to do.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> I have no idea what yo are talking about.
> But any questions I'm happy to respond to.
> It's been a long nite lots of typing in the last 2 hrs.
> But please fire away ????????????????????????????




No they never do 

Show proof, either to us or the admins to show its legit, block out the acc. numbers and name if you have/want to, easy to do so don't say its impossible. Post trades before they happen, not in hindsight, everyone here is a millionaire hindsight trader. Answer the questions that have already been asked, instead of changing the topic and avoiding the question. 

Thats a start 

Simple fact is, if you don't, none of us will ever believe you and will have no reason to ever. Therefore the whole point of this thread would be...even more worthless than it is now.


----------



## trainspotter

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



satanoperca said:


> That does explain a few things but as a lesbian you would have to be the bloke as I cannot see you looking to good in a dress unless I have had many many many :drink:
> 
> My money not good enough.




What about that time in Vegas? Wasn't I good enough then?


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> No they never do
> 
> Show proof, either to us or the admins to show its legit, block out the acc. numbers and name if you have/want to, easy to do so don't say its impossible. Post trades before they happen, not in hindsight, everyone here is a millionaire hindsight trader. Answer the questions that have already been asked, instead of changing the topic and avoiding the question.
> 
> Thats a start
> 
> Simple fact is, if you don't, none of us will ever believe you and will have no reason to ever. Therefore the whole point of this thread would be...even more worthless than it is now.




Sam- I'm happy to call things before they happen.
Are u around tomorrow?
But you need to make me a promise.
If I make you 3k tomorrow you need to run up the street naked.


----------



## satanoperca

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



trainspotter said:


> What about that time in Vegas? Wasn't I good enough then?




I apologize, I thought you had forgotten. Feeling a little jealous when you talk about other women.

Cheers and good night.


----------



## satanoperca

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Sam- I'm happy to call things before they happen.
> Are u around tomorrow?
> But you need to make me a promise.
> If I make you 3k tomorrow you need to run up the street naked.




An if he looses 3K you will repay him. If you make him 3K I will run through the centre of Melbourne naked.

Now I am going to bed.

Cheers


----------



## trainspotter

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Sam- I'm happy to call things before they happen.
> Are u around tomorrow?
> But you need to make me a promise.
> If I make you 3k tomorrow you need to run up the street naked.




LOLOLOL ........ I will toss you for it ...... double or nothing.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Sam- I'm happy to call things before they happen.
> Are u around tomorrow?
> But you need to make me a promise.
> If I make you 3k tomorrow you need to run up the street naked.




LOL. 

Yes I'm around tomorrow. I'm not interested in placing trades with my money from what you say on the internet, but I will definitely be following with interest. Even still, its tempting, I live in the sticks so my "street" is a dirt road that sees another person maybe once a day 

 Its not just about saying things before they happen from now on, how about proving you are doing what the title says?


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> LOL.
> 
> Yes I'm around tomorrow. I'm not interested in placing trades with my money from what you say on the internet, but I will definitely be following with interest. Its not just about saying things before they happen from now on, how about proving you are doing what the title says?




The proof will be obvious tomorrow.
I hope its not raining were you are.

BTW remember I'm selling around  .8550 AUD if we get there before the open of our 
futures market tomorrow.3 mil worth.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



trainspotter said:


> LOLOLOL ........ I will toss you for it ...... double or nothing.




You got it right-trading is gambling.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> The proof will be obvious tomorrow.
> I hope its not raining were you are.
> 
> BTW remember I'm selling around  .8550 AUD if we get there before the open of our
> futures market tomorrow.3 mil worth.




Mate we've all called it right once before too. 

You said you're making 3K a day. Show us, you do have statements etc don't you?


----------



## brty

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

Buddy,



> You got it right-trading is gambling




If you think that true, then you really don't know what you are doing. Added to overtrading and it is not hard to guess where you are headed, even if you have been successful up to now.

brty


----------



## weird

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

Why not give Buddy initially the benefit of the doubt, let him post his 'waiting' trades, as he has mentioned that is how he trades, see how they pan out, hopefully he will include some sort of exit. 

All these other posts are entertaining to some degree, some not.


----------



## medicowallet

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading !!!*



nunthewiser said:


> Thats great!
> 
> Its not everyday that we get a great trader here telling us how easy it is to make money in hindsight.
> 
> brb just gunna ring my mate and let him know u promised us tshirts.




I have started reading these posts and must stop here to draw a breath from laughing.

Buddy is great
nun lol.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



weird said:


> Why not give Buddy initially the benefit of the doubt, let him post his 'waiting' trades, as he has mentioned that is how he trades, see how they pan out, hopefully he will include some sort of exit.
> 
> All these other posts are entertaining to some degree, some not.




We are? Waiting until tomorrow, he said he will post some before it happens. But why not post proof that he has achieved what his title claims? Can only help things.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> We are? Waiting until tomorrow, he said he will post some before it happens. But why not post proof that he has achieved what his title claims? Can only help things.





Here is something to get us started.
Tune in I'll be back later!!!


----------



## Trembling Hand

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

Well done buddy. Beware the averages over a full year. (Or career)

Carry on,


----------



## billv

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Here is something to get us started.
> Tune in I'll be back later!!!




Do you need an assistant?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Trembling Hand said:


> Well done buddy. *Beware the averages over a full year. (Or career)*Carry on,




There in lies the truth.
Coins have 2 sides.
Gamblers only report 1


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



tech/a said:


> There in lies the truth.
> Coins have 2 sides.
> Gamblers only report 1





Wait there's more..........


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



billv said:


> Do you need an assistant?




Lol.

Billy you need to find YOUR way.
You may not be able to trade my style.
It's obvious from this forum that most wouldn't be comfortable doing it.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Wait there's more..........




Goooood boy...wasn't so hard now was it? Do that on page 1 next time, saves 7 pages of BS


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> Goooood boy...wasn't so hard now was it? Do that on page 1 next time, saves 7 pages of BS





Sorry Dad,I'll crawl back into my corner now.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



brty said:


> Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that true, then you really don't know what you are doing. Added to overtrading and it is not hard to guess where you are headed, even if you have been successful up to now.
> 
> brty




My Spi trade yesterday.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Trembling Hand said:


> Well done buddy. Beware the averages over a full year. (Or career)
> 
> Carry on,




You are correct.


I'll keep posting proof to slow the critics down.
But carry on ???--the proofs in the pudding!!!!!


----------



## Trembling Hand

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

Buddy you're trading 25 lots and aiming for $3000 grand profit per day 

thats 5 ticks!!


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



tech/a said:


> There in lies the truth.
> Coins have 2 sides.
> Gamblers only report 1




If anyone thinks trading is not gambling you are kidding yourselves!!!


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Trembling Hand said:


> Buddy you're trading 25 lots and aiming for $3000 grand profit per day
> 
> thats 5 ticks!!




As stated before I trade Spi,NK,AUD,GBP,EUR,ES,YM.
I wait until the markets tells me to enter.So I have many different
markets to look at to make the 3K.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> You are correct.
> 
> 
> I'll keep posting proof to slow the critics down.
> But carry on ???--the proofs in the pudding!!!!!




So your method has a 100% win rate?
The pudding is only being shown with icing.

There would be more credability if you show some losing trades.
Even better the day/or Days trading log.
IB has this capability.
But I suspect you dont have them (Losing trades).


----------



## Trembling Hand

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> As stated before I trade Spi,NK,AUD,GBP,EUR,ES,YM.
> I wait until the markets tells me to enter.So I have many different
> markets to look at to make the 3K.




Yeah so......

whats your average win/loss %?

Win/loss ratio?

Over what period?


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Trembling Hand said:


> Buddy you're trading 25 lots and aiming for $3000 grand profit per day
> 
> thats 5 ticks!!





Nk Trades......


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

I sit here all day watching Foxtel waiting,waiting ,waiting.
So far there is nothing doing...there may not be anything until later
today or tonite.


----------



## Trembling Hand

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

OK then. Carry on


----------



## tech/a

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> If anyone thinks trading is not gambling you are kidding yourselves!!!




I see.
Anyone?
Soros?

Gamblers only ever report their wins.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



tech/a said:


> So your method has a 100% win rate?
> The pudding is only being shown with icing.
> 
> There would be more credability if you show some losing trades.
> Even better the day/or Days trading log.
> IB has this capability.
> But I suspect you dont have them (Losing trades).




Here are my Spi trades for the week


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



tech/a said:


> I see.
> Anyone?
> Soros?
> 
> Gamblers only ever report their wins.




Unless you can see into the future when you put a trade on you
have no idea what the result will be.
To me that's gambling.
you can only stack the odds in your favor---that's it, you cannot do
anything else...apart from getting inside info.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

I will short the AUD if it can get to .85.14 in a reasonable hurry.
I will review the trade it it takes forever to get there.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Buddy Fox said:


> Unless you can see into the future when you put a trade on you
> have no idea what the result will be.
> To me that's gambling.
> you can only stack the odds in your favor---that's it, you cannot do
> anything else...apart from getting inside info.




Interesting.---thinking.

Like any business Profit must exceed expenditure.
With 100% win rate then you dont have a problem.
Mere mortals however must understand how to balance their trading to achieve a profitable business.

Gamblers (Those who actually have losses as well as wins) strangely enough have to do exactly the same as Mortals to run a profitable trading business.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



tech/a said:


> Interesting.---thinking.
> 
> Like any business Profit must exceed expenditure.
> With 100% win rate then you dont have a problem.
> Mere mortals however must understand how to balance their trading to achieve a profitable business.
> 
> Gamblers (Those who actually have losses as well as wins) strangely enough have to do exactly the same as Mortals to run a profitable trading business.




I'm not arguing with any of that.

Bottom line ---

But Trading is basically gambling.
You have no idea of the result.


----------



## -Bevo-

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*

I'd be interested to know win/loss %, do you have plans in place for unexpected problems computer freeze, blackouts, some black swan event?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



> I will short the AUD if it can get to .85.14 in a reasonable hurry




.8514 is a result.
At that point you make a decision.

After the trade is taken

.8524 may also be a result.
.85 may also be a result.

You cannot know which result it can be 

But the way you handle your Gambling in each scenario
(Unless your 100% winning gambling kicks in and of course it will go from .8515 to .85 100% guarenteed)---will determine your capability of running your gambling business and your resultant profit (Or loss).

Your only presenting one side of the story you will have losses and you will have to deal with them to continue gambling.

So while you may think the act of placing a trade and exiting a trade is  gambling----- the continued gambling must be looked at as a business.

If you have only wins then you are living a delusion.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



-Bevo- said:


> I'd be interested to know win/loss %, do you have plans in place for unexpected problems computer freeze, blackouts, some black swan event?




My win loss ratio will be worked out for everyone to see.
I'll post the proof of all trades and then there will be no smoke and mirrors !!!

No.

Hasn't happened yet....touch wood.
Do have a back up isp though-- and I can also use a laptop if the main
guy goes down.


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



tech/a said:


> .8514 is a result.
> At that point you make a decision.
> 
> After the trade is taken
> 
> .8524 may also be a result.
> .85 may also be a result.
> 
> You cannot know which result it can be
> 
> But the way you handle your Gambling in each scenario
> (Unless your 100% winning gambling kicks in and of course it will go from .8515 to .85 100% guarenteed)---will determine your capability of running your gambling business and your resultant profit (Or loss).
> 
> Your only presenting one side of the story you will have losses and you will have to deal with them to continue gambling.
> 
> So while you may think the act of placing a trade and exiting a trade is  gambling----- the continued gambling must be looked at as a business.
> 
> If you have only wins then you are living a delusion.




I make the decision when the price gets there based on my years of experience.I look the levels to sell then decide when it gets there.If I like what I see I'll hit the bid if not I'll go back to the TV.

you can judge what I do however you like.
I simply try to stack the odds in my favor then place the trade.


----------



## Trembling Hand

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



-Bevo- said:


> do you have plans in place for unexpected problems computer freeze, blackouts, some black swan event?




This is not the huge concern that people make it out to be. At least it shouldn't be for a reasonable consistent trader sized sensibly (and if you're not then its the least of your concerns)

So your broker drops out 5 min before close and you take a huge hit on the gap to the next day. It happens and its no big deal in the scheme of a trading career.

In that 'other' thread recently the dude tried to claim that being hit for 30 points on a 20 lot was the end of the world. To me thats just another bad day. If you cannot come back from that you will not be trading 20 lots for long, or 1 lot.

(and of course sometimes it happens and the nature of long/short trading 50% of the time it works in your favour)


----------



## Buddy Fox

*Re: How to make 3 grand a day day trading!!!*



Trembling Hand said:


> This is not the huge concern that people make it out to be. At least it shouldn't be for a reasonable consistent trader sized sensibly (and if you're not then its the least of your concerns)
> 
> So your broker drops out 5 min before close and you take a huge hit on the gap to the next day. It happens and its no big deal in the scheme of a trading career.
> 
> In that 'other' thread recently the dude tried to claim that being hit for 30 points on a 20 lot was the end of the world. To me thats just another bad day. If you cannot come back from that you will not be trading 20 lots for long, or 1 lot.
> 
> (and of course sometimes it happens and the nature of long/short trading 50% of the time it works in your favour)




No I agree.

The markets I trade are usually open most of the time so your right
it's not a real concern.
Only problem is a guy called" Murphy" and his law sometimes pops up !!!


----------



## tech/a

> In that 'other' thread recently the dude tried to claim that being hit for 30 points on a 20 lot was the end of the world.




Using the SPI as an example thats $15k
For a trader with an account of $20K its not an issue.

For a trader with a $750K account its a 2% hit.

Perspective. -------


----------



## -Bevo-

tech/a said:


> Using the SPI as an example thats $15k
> For a trader with an account of $20K its not an issue.
> 
> For a trader with a $750K account its a 2% hit.
> 
> Perspective. -------




A trader with 20k couldn't buy 20 lots, Buddy said he was using 150k in his trading account you would need at least 88k to buy 20 lots intraday or 175k overnight. 
But lets use 150k as example with 30 point gap or 15k loss equal 10% loss.


----------



## Buddy Fox

When I started this thread it was titled "How I make 3 grand a day daytrading".

This has now been changed.

Could an Admin let me know why this has happened !!! ???


----------



## cutz

Buddy Fox said:


> When I started this thread it was titled "How I make 3 grand a day daytrading".
> 
> This has now been changed.
> 
> Could an Admin let me know why this has happened !!! ???




I'm not admin. but the new title seems more appropriate.


----------



## Temjin

LOL Thanks guys, it has been a while since I saw a thread just as entertaining as the robot talking in the "property" thread.  

I agree with cutz, the new title is quite appropriate. If this forum is about "education", then  the title must be flashy enough to attract "those" who needs to be ..umm....educated. 

Please keep it going guys.


----------



## Buddy Fox

Temjin said:


> LOL Thanks guys, it has been a while since I saw a thread just as entertaining as the robot talking in the "property" thread.
> 
> I agree with cutz, the new title is quite appropriate. If this forum is about "education", then  the title must be flashy enough to attract "those" who needs to be ..umm....educated.
> 
> Please keep it going guys.





The big green monster is coming out to play!!


----------



## cutz

Buddy Fox said:


> The big green monster is coming out to play!!




Not really,

So you're making 3K on good days, 

Woopee !!!


----------



## Buddy Fox

cutz said:


> Not really,
> 
> So you're making 3K on good days,
> 
> Woopee !!!
> 
> Geez I'm bored.





Not a bad living if you think about it.

Boredom is what usually kills traders in the end.:sleeping:


----------



## Sdajii

Three grand a day? That's nothing. Most of us here at ASF make at least five (except Nunthewiser, he is a loser who only makes two, which is why he wanted shirts and stuff from someone who relative to him is awesome, making three grand per day).

Hey Nunthe, want some autographed pictures? I'll even let you wash my socks this week. For two grand I'll even show you charts of the last 12 months and tell you exactly how I made my $5k per day, with entry and exit points and everything!

Anyway, if you're only making three grand per day, you should probably head off to some other forum where people who make less than a million dollars per year hang out. If you'll excuse me, this winter chill is getting to me, I have to get one of my bikini-clad servants to throw another pile of US $100 bills on to the fire to warm the room up.


----------



## professor_frink

Buddy Fox said:


> When I started this thread it was titled "How I make 3 grand a day daytrading".
> 
> This has now been changed.
> 
> Could an Admin let me know why this has happened !!! ???




If you feel like actually getting into the "how to" part, then we can change it back. Otherwise it can stay as it is


----------



## Buddy Fox

Sdajii said:


> Three grand a day? That's nothing. Most of us here at ASF make at least five (except Nunthewiser, he is a loser who only makes two, which is why he wanted shirts and stuff from someone who relative to him is awesome, making three grand per day).
> 
> Hey Nunthe, want some autographed pictures? I'll even let you wash my socks this week. For two grand I'll even show you charts of the last 12 months and tell you exactly how I made my $5k per day, with entry and exit points and everything!
> 
> Anyway, if you're only making three grand per day, you should probably head off to some other forum where people who make less than a million dollars per year hang out. If you'll excuse me, this winter chill is getting to me, I have to get one of my bikini-clad servants to throw another pile of US $100 bills on to the fire to warm the room up.





NICE.


----------



## Sdajii

Buddy Fox said:


> NICE.




Even nicer, I came up with a better idea. I just ordered more bikini-clad servants to come into the room to warm it up with their body heat.

On only three grand per day I'd be surprised if you could afford all that many bikini models as full time servants. It must be rough for you


----------



## cutz

Buddy Fox said:


> Not a bad living if you think about it.
> 
> Boredom is what usually kills traders in the end.:sleeping:





Boring, 


One weeks worth of trades. :sleeping:


----------



## Twiddle

Wow, it is so hard to determine what is BS and what isn't in this thread.

Especially since I am a newbie and have no realistic idea of what is achievable at this game yet...

I am leaning towards the "everything in this thread is BS" side.


----------



## skc

professor_frink said:


> If you feel like actually getting into the "how to" part, then we can change it back. Otherwise it can stay as it is




I think that is unfair. It is pretty clear "how" buddy does it.



Buddy Fox said:


> I make the decision when the price gets there *based on my years of experience.*I look the levels to sell then decide when it gets there.If I like what I see I'll hit the bid if not *I'll go back to the TV.
> *


----------



## Sdajii

Twiddle said:


> Wow, it is so hard to determine what is BS and what isn't in this thread.
> 
> Especially since I am a newbie and have no realistic idea of what is achievable at this game yet...
> 
> I am leaning towards the "everything in this thread is BS" side.




One guy probably had a lucky few days and figured he could keep it up. Early in my trading experience I was making over $1,000 per week, starting with about $5k and ending up with over $10k. It seemed too easy, and indeed, it was to good to be true. I had just been extremely lucky, and after that my profits went down (though I did continue doing pretty well). On my worst ever day I lost about $5k, on my best I have made considerably more than that, but that's not to say it's normal for me, and I'd be a stupid fool to think "Oh, I did it! I can do it again reliably! $10k per day for me from now on!"

Nunthewiser: You had me in stitches for the first few pages of this thread!


----------



## Twiddle

Sdajii said:


> One guy probably had a lucky few days and figured he could keep it up. Early in my trading experience I was making over $1,000 per week, starting with about $5k and ending up with over $10k. It seemed too easy, and indeed, it was to good to be true. I had just been extremely lucky, and after that my profits went down (though I did continue doing pretty well). On my worst ever day I lost about $5k, on my best I have made considerably more than that, but that's not to say it's normal for me, and I'd be a stupid fool to think "Oh, I did it! I can do it again reliably! $10k per day for me from now on!"
> 
> Nunthewiser: You had me in stitches for the first few pages of this thread!




Cheers Sdajii, sounds sensible.


----------



## Buddy Fox

Sdajii said:


> One guy probably had a lucky few days and figured he could keep it up. Early in my trading experience I was making over $1,000 per week, starting with about $5k and ending up with over $10k. It seemed too easy, and indeed, it was to good to be true. I had just been extremely lucky, and after that my profits went down (though I did continue doing pretty well). On my worst ever day I lost about $5k, on my best I have made considerably more than that, but that's not to say it's normal for me, and I'd be a stupid fool to think "Oh, I did it! I can do it again reliably! $10k per day for me from now on!"
> 
> Nunthewiser: You had me in stitches for the first few pages of this thread!





As previously stated I've been at this a long time.
I to went through all of the above.
Now come out the other end.
Traders who trade for Prop's and banks ect. what do you think they do ??
They live or die by the sword.
there are individuals out there making good dough trading.
Just because you have not had the same experience doesn't make it BS.

Stay tuned and make up your own mind...Figures don't lie.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Geeeesus guys. If you cannot make at least 3 grand a day trading after 10 years at it you are an out and out loser. Give up and move on.

Just goes to show how useless of a game it is punting on ASX stocks. You guys cannot even see the possibility let alone think you can achieve something worth the effort.


----------



## Sdajii

Trembling Hand said:


> Geeeesus guys. If you cannot make at least 3 grand a day trading after 10 years at it you are an out and out loser. Give up and move on.
> 
> Just goes to show how useless of a game it is punting on ASX stocks. You guys cannot even see the possibility let alone think you can achieve something worth the effort.




Then in advance I invite you to my 40th birthday bash, held at my mansion, where you will be surrounded by bikini-clad servants


----------



## Trembling Hand

Sdajii said:


> Then in advance I invite you to my 40th birthday bash, held at my mansion, where you will be surrounded by bikini-clad servants




Yes I understand your reply. When some are faced with their own failure sticking their head further into the sand is sadly repeating the outlook that gets them to failure in the first place. But habits are hard to break.

Carry on.


----------



## lesm

skc said:


> I think that is unfair. It is pretty clear "how" buddy does it.




Tend to agree with skc here. What buddy is doing is actually not rocket science. The question is, can he apply it in a reliable and consistent manner or is he full of hot air.

It is already known that he is using the one hour and five minute chart and when an over-extension or exhaustion of the move occurs at a particular price level, he then enters the trade in the opposing direction. He has further indicated, if I recall correctly, that he has a bias towards going short.

If you don't understand what he measn by an exhaustion level ask him to explain it or read up on things like pin (pinnochio) bars, which have similar characteristics.

His proposed position of going short on skippy at 0.8550 last night if that level was reached really comes down to how he determined that price level as a potential entry point.

There are some potential criteria, such as it is close to the high of the previous week, which may form a resitance level or that  a previous resistance zone developed around that price level on 28th May, which is close to the previous week's high.

Also consider that he does not appear to be attempting to target large price moves, but relatively small moves, where is profit is magnified due to the numeber of contracts he is trading.

If you consider that on average every 1 pip move = $10 per contract, therefore with 30 contracts each 1 pip move = $300. Therefore, 10 pips = $3,000. A 10 pip move isn't necessarily difficult to achieve, even if you mis-time the trade, sudden reversal or a reversal before reaching the target exit price or pip level though will turn it into a losing trade if it hits the stop. This doesn't take into account the cost per trade.

What you don't know is what his stop level is or how much is at risk for every trade or how he actually determines his actual target entry levels. The direction should be obvious from where and how he targets the trade.

Let him make his calls, provide the transaction records with a date and time stamp and see how he goes.

Why he has suddenly appeared to strut his stuff,only he knows.


----------



## trainspotter

Sdajii said:


> Then in advance I invite you to my 40th birthday bash, held at my mansion, where you will be surrounded by bikini-clad servants




I am on my way !


----------



## lesm

Trembling Hand said:


> Geeeesus guys. If you cannot make at least 3 grand a day trading after 10 years at it you are an out and out loser. Give up and move on.
> 
> Just goes to show how useless of a game it is punting on ASX stocks. You guys cannot even see the possibility let alone think you can achieve something worth the effort.




Agree wholeheartedly with TH here.

This is not ASX stock trading and people really need to understand the potential for successfully trading futures, fx, et al., and get their heads out of the sand and the blinkers off.


----------



## ginar

Buddy Fox said:


> As previously stated I've been at this a long time.
> I to went through all of the above.
> Now come out the other end.
> Traders who trade for Prop's and banks ect. what do you think they do ??
> They live or die by the sword.
> there are individuals out there making good dough trading.
> Just because you have not had the same experience doesn't make it BS.
> 
> Stay tuned and make up your own mind...Figures don't lie.




good on you buddy , though i sort of fail to recognise why you are telling the story here . i used to go the ego route but tall poppy syndrome will get the doubters out and weight of numbers will drown you out and wear you down . you have posted some trade results for the knocker brigade , just dont expect apologies . its rather cliquey here and if the crowd doesnt wear you down , Mr benchmark certainly will 


back in the cupboard for me


----------



## Twiddle

Trembling Hand said:


> Geeeesus guys. If you cannot make at least 3 grand a day trading after 10 years at it you are an out and out loser. Give up and move on.
> 
> Just goes to show how useless of a game it is punting on ASX stocks. You guys cannot even see the possibility let alone think you can achieve something worth the effort.




T/H I realise the following is a ridiculously intrusive question, so tell me to shove it if you want. 

Can I ask how much you would expect to make on an average day? And what instruments you trade?


----------



## baby_swallow

It is not impossible for a futures daytrader to achieve such return if you have a $150K account. His having a good run with his trading strategy right now, (shorting new highs),  maybe because the market has been in corrective up phase during the past few days. It would be interesting to know his average return for the year when markets goes the other way.


----------



## wayneL

Buddy Fox said:


> Not a bad living if you think about it.
> 
> Boredom is what usually kills traders in the end.:sleeping:




This is freakin' spooky! I took exactly the same trade, but at least I did it with a decent stake, instead of the pitiful pennies Buddy trades with.


----------



## Ruby

I have been ignoring this thread all day, but now, having read it, I must say it has given me the best laugh I have had for a long time.   Thanks


----------



## Twiddle

Nice one Wayne, that reminds me of my first day attempting to figure out Ninjatrader, using the free gainFX feed. 

I had no idea what any of the figures meant, did a few trades, then figured out how to look at account performance... my account total: 374 billion dollars. haha

Needless to say, I don't think those trades would have possible in a real account


----------



## wayneL

Buddy Fox said:


> Not a bad living if you think about it.
> 
> Boredom is what usually kills traders in the end.:sleeping:





BTW Buddy, I'm wondering how you scrounged two and a half grand profit when your average buy and average sell is identical @ 1.476 

Maths is still required, even with photoshop. LOLOL

I believe the fantasy is officially busted.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Twiddle said:


> Can I ask how much you would expect to make on an average day? And what instruments you trade?



 Its not relevant. have a look at any equity futs or FX. If the average good day trader cannot take 1/3 the daily range over the good and bad days/weeks/months then they are not good. Throw in the ability to do size from 5 to 100 lots and this heading is hardly unrealistic.

(what is the kicker in the above is the average good day trader seems to be a lot less common than the average trader 



baby_swallow said:


> It is not impossible for a futures daytrader to achieve such return.................
> 
> It would be interesting to know his average return for the year when markets goes the other way.



Yes its mostly pointless a few days results in this market. Its as close as perfect for day trading futs & fx. What counts is not how much you can make this week but how much you average over good & bad periods or even survive. What does your account look like after a month of crap trading (it will come) then running straight into a boring low daily range market. As its been pointed out a few times the stats need to be taken after 1000 RTs with both good & bad.


----------



## Sdajii

Tremble: I don't really see how I'm sticking my head in the sand, or how I'm failing. I'm doing exceptionally well so far. I started out less than two years ago with under $2k to my name and now have a portfolio of close to $100,000 (I did top that up with about $30,000 in external money along the way). But I've been extremely lucky, I got in at the right time (the happy side of 2008), and I don't expect to turn $100,000 into a few million dollars within the next two years. If I can ongoingly make 30% on my money per year I'll be thrilled. I also wouldn't now be willing to take risks quite so extreme as I was when I was only playing with a trivial (<$10,000) amount.



baby_swallow said:


> It is not impossible for a futures daytrader to achieve such return if you have a $150K account. His having a good run with his trading strategy right now, (shorting new highs),  maybe because the market has been in corrective up phase during the past few days. It would be interesting to know his average return for the year when markets goes the other way.




It's not impossible to make 1000% per day on ASX, it's not impossible to win first division in Tattslotto every time you buy a ticket, but 'possible' doesn't always mean much in realistic terms. If there was a system that he could teach others to use in order to reliably make *2% per day* on their money, someone else would have come up with it first and it would no longer work, or if he was enough of a genius to come up with such a system yet stupid enough to let others have it, they would all start using it and it wouldn't work any more, so _even if_ he is some superhuman genius, he can't help us. Plenty of millionaires and billionaires would be utterly over the moon about the possibility of making a 2% return EVERY DAY! Most would be happy with 2% per month.

Of course, maybe I'm wrong, maybe we can all make 2% on our money every day, hey, that's not much better than quadrupling it every year. Sounds realistic, sure. And the people doing it wouldn't want to spend time doing it, would they? No, they'd rather just chat about it anonymously online. Yeah, that's what I'd do! Some faceless guy on the internet claimed it was true, that's good enough for me!


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

wayneL said:


> This is freakin' spooky! I took exactly the same trade, but at least I did it with a decent stake, instead of the pitiful pennies Buddy trades with.




Hahaha NICE. I Just had to order The Wayne Mug. I want to remember this moment. Order quick peoples, they will go fast!


----------



## professor_frink

wayneL said:


> BTW Buddy, I'm wondering how you scrounged two and a half grand profit when your average buy and average sell is identical @ 1.476
> 
> Maths is still required, even with photoshop. LOLOL
> 
> I believe the fantasy is officially busted.




What are you trying to say here Wayne?


----------



## wayneL

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Hahaha NICE. I Just had to order The Wayne Mug. I want to remember this moment. Order quick peoples, they will go fast!




Order my trading course and you too can make 2.5 mil a day.

...and if you missed out on the steak knives with the mug, I'll theow them in with the course..

Hurry! Numbers limited!

Bahahahaha!


----------



## trainspotter

wayneL said:


> BTW Buddy, I'm wondering how you scrounged two and a half grand profit when your average buy and average sell is identical @ 1.476
> 
> Maths is still required, even with photoshop. LOLOL
> 
> I believe the fantasy is officially busted.




*POP* goes the illusion. Fun whilst it lasted. Back to work everybody. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Sdajii the sad thing here is you're completely lost as to what we are trading let alone whats possible. Its just laughable comparing ASX stock trading to what a intraday futures trader does. Your imposing your extremely narrow experience onto a field of trading thats simply a million miles away from your reality.

Don't give me the 2% compound BS each day go away and find out what we are talking about then come back and argue with the full story.


----------



## wayneL

professor_frink said:


> What are you trying to say here Wayne?




(3,000,000 x 1.476) - (3,000,000 x 1.476) = 0  

The IB screenshot was obviously doctored. The fact that a tech muppet like me can show a 2.5 mill profit shows how easy it is to do... (but ya gotta get the numbers right)


----------



## professor_frink

wayneL said:


> (3,000,000 x 1.476) - (3,000,000 x 1.476) = 0
> 
> The IB screenshot was obviously doctored. The fact that a tech muppet like me can show a 2.5 mill profit shows how easy it is to do... (but ya gotta get the numbers right)




So what you are saying here is that buddy may not actually be genuine in his claims of 3K a day?

That's a terrible thing to say!


----------



## Timmy

Nice pick up Wayne 
Classic.


----------



## trainspotter

I wan't my Wayne Mug delivered to my McBoat with the bikini clad girls on it please.


----------



## Sdajii

Trembling Hand said:


> Sdajii the sad thing here is you're completely lost as to what we are trading let alone whats possible. Its just laughable comparing ASX stock trading to what a intraday futures trader does. Your imposing your extremely narrow experience onto a field of trading thats simply a million miles away from your reality.
> 
> Don't give me the 2% compound BS each day go away and find out what we are talking about then come back and argue with the full story.




It doesn't matter what you're trading (and I wasn't comparing ASX to what you're doing... I suppose you think I was actually comparing Tattslotto too?). The results...

Actually... I've changed my mind, I'm convinced. Can I have an autographed t-shirt? At least a picture? Can I wash your socks? Please?


----------



## Buddy Fox

wayneL said:


> BTW Buddy, I'm wondering how you scrounged two and a half grand profit when your average buy and average sell is identical @ 1.476
> 
> Maths is still required, even with photoshop. LOLOL
> 
> I believe the fantasy is officially busted.





This is more accurate......


----------



## lesm

wayneL said:


> Order my trading course and you too can make 2.5 mil a day.
> 
> ...and if you missed out on the steak knives with the mug, I'll theow them in with the course..
> 
> Hurry! Numbers limited!
> 
> Bahahahaha!




Hey Wayne, can I have the steak knives without the mug or the trading course?

Oh, if you could inlcude a bikini clad girl or two that would be appreciated.

Good pick up. The other is when demo accounts are being used and not live accounts.


----------



## tech/a

Trembling Hand said:


> Sdajii the sad thing here is you're completely lost as to what we are trading let alone whats possible. Its just laughable comparing ASX stock trading to what a intraday futures trader does. Your imposing your extremely narrow experience onto a field of trading thats simply a million miles away from your reality.
> 
> Don't give me the 2% compound BS each day go away and find out what we are talking about then come back and argue with the full story.




Account $150K
$3000/day x 52 x 5 = $780K a year.
Or similar multiples. 500% a year.
Do able but by very very rare traders.


----------



## Buddy Fox

wayneL said:


> (3,000,000 x 1.476) - (3,000,000 x 1.476) = 0
> 
> The IB screenshot was obviously doctored. The fact that a tech muppet like me can show a 2.5 mill profit shows how easy it is to do... (but ya gotta get the numbers right)




More....


----------



## Trembling Hand

tech/a said:


> Account $150K
> $3000/day x 52 x 5 = $780K a year.
> Or similar multiples. 500% a year.
> Do able but by very very rare traders.




Yeah and to add why we aren't all millionaire lose $234,000 in tax. Pay yourself $150,000. $100,000 into long term stuff or off the mortgage. Leaving you with $300,000 profit (less running expenses)..... nothing special.


----------



## baby_swallow

tech/a said:


> Account $150K
> $3000/day x 52 x 5 = $780K a year.
> Or similar multiples. 500% a year.
> Do able but by very very rare traders.




In 1987, Larry Williams, the dad of Michelle Williams (widow of Heath Ledger),
turned $10,000 to $1.1million in 12 months trading ES and 30 yr Bond - winning the Robbins Trading World Cup.
That is 11,000% return. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_R._Williams


----------



## wayneL

professor_frink said:


> So what you are saying here is that buddy may not actually be genuine in his claims of 3K a day?
> 
> That's a terrible thing to say!




I am a terrible person!


----------



## wayneL

baby_swallow said:


> In 1987, Larry Williams, the dad of Michelle Williams (widow of Heath Ledger),
> turned $10,000 to $1.1million in 12 months trading ES and 30 yr Bond - winning the Robbins Trading World Cup.
> That is 11,000% return.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_R._Williams




I believe he also had a 95% drawdown.

Don't be fooled by randomness.


----------



## Buddy Fox

wayneL said:


> I am a terrible person!





So that's it...I'm a terrible person.

We just move on !


----------



## Buddy Fox

professor_frink said:


> So what you are saying here is that buddy may not actually be genuine in his claims of 3K a day?
> 
> That's a terrible thing to say!




As a moderator you should be ashamed.


----------



## trainspotter

You are welcome on my boat anytime as long as you bring the bikini clad girls !


----------



## satanoperca

*After 200 posts the conclusion is?*

I assume trainspotter you are already on your boat while posting and if you arn't why not?

Cheers


----------



## wayneL

Buddy Fox said:


> So that's it...I'm a terrible person.
> 
> We just move on !




In the absence of verifiable fact and with demonstrable (if not amatuer) subterfuge, humour at your expense is the only appropriate response.

You've been busted.

We all laughing AT you Pit Trader.... errr, Art Cashin.... errrr, whatever.


----------



## Buddy Fox

satanoperca said:


> *After 200 posts the conclusion is?*
> 
> I assume trainspotter you are already on your boat while posting and if you arn't why not?
> 
> Cheers




I'm going out tonite.
May be back to trade around NON-Farms later.


----------



## wayneL

Buddy Fox said:


> As a moderator you should be ashamed.




of.....?

Exposing a fraud?


----------



## Buddy Fox

wayneL said:


> In the absence of verifiable fact and with demonstrable (if not amatuer) subterfuge, humour at your expense is the only appropriate response.
> 
> You've been busted.
> 
> We all laughing AT you Pit Trader.... errr, Art Cashin.... errrr, whatever.




You must have started drinking too early.
I can't send anything else in more detail.
Take it or leave it.

Art Cashin is on tonite ...tune in to CBNC if they have colour TV in Hawks Bay.


----------



## trainspotter

satanoperca said:


> *After 200 posts the conclusion is?*
> 
> I assume trainspotter you are already on your boat while posting and if you arn't why not?
> 
> Cheers




I am waiting for the bikini clad girls to turn up ..... Friday night festivities ... long weekend in WA. Champagne is on ice. Groovin sounds on the Kenwood. Life is good.

P.S. I make three grand a day as well BUT only for about 60 days of the year and it is DEFINITELY not trading !


----------



## Buddy Fox

wayneL said:


> of.....?
> 
> Exposing a fraud?




I cant be any more up front.
I will post my trades and will call them before entry.
Then submit a trade sheet.


----------



## wayneL

Buddy Fox said:


> I cant be any more up front.
> I will post my trades and will call them before entry.
> Then submit a trade sheet.




Mate, you got busted for a non existent option sell @ 3600 on SPI and busted again now for photoshopping the GBP trade.

You have also been busted for multiple registrations. 

Your claim of being "up front" is one of the more absurd things I've heard.


----------



## trainspotter

wayneL said:


> Mate, you got busted for a non existent option sell @ 3600 on SPI and busted again now for photoshopping the GBP trade.
> 
> You have also been busted for multiple registrations.
> 
> Your claim of being "up front" is one of the more absurd things I've heard.




Let him put himself to the sword Wayne. Afterall he claims to be able to: "I will post my trades and will call them before entry. Then submit a trade sheet"

Let the Chosen One have enough rope. I want to see the outcome. It's about as legit as a $3 bill but it sure makes for entertainment.


----------



## awg

I make $3k a night working as a gigolo


----------



## trainspotter

awg said:


> I make $3k a night working as a gigolo




LOLOLOL ....... I would only get that if I sold my body to science for experiments. Kidneys and liver would be the first thing to go !

If this guy turns out to be legit then I will offer him a FREE weekend at the pearl farm. No expense spared. He can come and learn the many joys of fireweed and cleaning shell in the rain. What an opportunity !


----------



## weird

wayneL said:


> I believe he also had a 95% drawdown.
> 
> Don't be fooled by randomness.




Just on that one,

Michelle Williams

In 1997, she won the Robbins World Cup Trading Championship, as her father had done 10 years earlier.[3] She won after turning $10,000 into $110,000 over the course of a year and that gain (as of 2006) is the fourth highest in the history of that competition (her father has the highest).[4]


----------



## Wysiwyg

trainspotter said:


> No expense spared. He can come and learn the *many joys of fireweed* and cleaning shell in the rain. What an opportunity !



Is that stinging hydroids?


----------



## wayneL

weird said:


> Just on that one,
> 
> Michelle Williams
> 
> In 1997, she won the Robbins World Cup Trading Championship, as her father had done 10 years earlier.[3] She won after turning $10,000 into $110,000 over the course of a year and that gain (as of 2006) is the fourth highest in the history of that competition (her father has the highest).[4]




Maybe Buddy should enter.  3% return per day compounded for one year is > $17,000,000

$110,000?

Chickenfeed :::::

Obviously Michelle never learned to use photoshop.


----------



## billv

wayneL said:


> Mate, you got busted for a non existent option sell @ 3600 on SPI and busted again now for photoshopping the GBP trade.
> You have also been busted for multiple registrations.




I thought it was too good to be true....


----------



## Mister Mark

Damn i have been watching with great excitment all day and now it seems i must keep my day job?  What a let down, oh well back to the mine.


----------



## nulla nulla

Buddy Fox said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well it's taken me many years of watching and trading the markets to finally
> make a profit rather than losing money.I am a day trader who trades futures and forex.I have about 150k in my account which is required to make 3 grand a day every day.The secret is to have an enormous amount of patience and wait until the market is over extended then put a trade on.I mainly short the market as when panic sets into the market it can drop further than you can imagine.My journey has been frustrating but it now seems worth it.




Your a bit slow sunshine. The blokes that frequent the chat site make that in a morning then take the rest of the day off.


----------



## nunthewiser

:kiffer::kiffer::kiffer:


I scrolled back .............. one should NEVER scroll back.

unreal ..i have nothing more i can add





.... EXCELLENT work with that mug sam.,


----------



## Temjin

Mister Mark said:


> Damn i have been watching with great excitment all day and now it seems i must keep my day job?  What a let down, oh well back to the mine.




Geez, you had too much of an expectation. I only wanted a mug before this is all over, preferably with a dose of photoshopping.


----------



## Buddy Fox

wayneL said:


> Mate, you got busted for a non existent option sell @ 3600 on SPI and busted again now for photoshopping the GBP trade.
> 
> You have also been busted for multiple registrations.
> 
> Your claim of being "up front" is one of the more absurd things I've heard.





This is for the benefit of Wayne sitting in Hawks Bay.

Now Wayne is feeling as proud as punch as he has seemingly uncovered 
the truth to all this fuss,created by some random person who claims to be making 3 grand per day trading futures and forex.

Well Wayne what I've done is this-

I have placed a trade on the GBP very quickly in and out,GBP1,000,000 to be exact each time.What has shown up is very interesting.The summary price you are questioning is exactly the same as before,IB round it out so there is no decimal point when the buy and sell are close together ,this shows up only when you choose the summary option in the trade sheet..Anyone with an IB platform can verify this by placing a quick trade use the smallest size, I think that would be 30,000GBP.If you choose the the TRADES tab then it will break the trade down...just the same as I sent before that has been overlooked.

I have placed the screen shots below to show this,now the other interesting fact is I have placed the trade as close to sending this post as possible so anyone with a chart of the GBP can check the price action to verify that the trade is legit.Now Wayne how would it be possible for me to use photoshop so quickly to doctor this screen shot with everything time stamped and can be verified by anyone who cares to look at a chart ??

Also the total( BOT) and the total( Sld )is not the same so Wayne's argument is lacking any substance.


----------



## trainspotter

Wysiwyg said:


> Is that stinging hydroids?




Very similar with the same result. Terribly itchy stuff that BURNS and produces delicious red welts where it touches naked skin. Looks like a kinda clover with jagged bits on the leafy bits and is red in colour. LOVELY STUFF ! It grows on the panels and when you hit it with 3000 psi of water blaster it disintegrates into 1mm x 1mm weapons of self destruction. You get a bit on your hand and you touch it because it stings, then you touch your eye, then your lips, then your arm, then you are in a world of pain. Sort of like the German slap dance ensues after that. Hot water and vinegar will fix for awhile. I love the stuff.


----------



## Buddy Fox

wayneL said:


> Mate, you got busted for a non existent option sell @ 3600 on SPI and busted again now for photoshopping the GBP trade.
> 
> You have also been busted for multiple registrations.
> 
> Your claim of being "up front" is one of the more absurd things I've heard.




If I had multiple registration the surly I would be banned from this site Wayne.?
Last I checked I'm still posting so maybe,just maybe you are incorrect,just like I have proven in the previous post.


----------



## wayneL

Pit Trader,

It's Hawk*e*s Bay. Nice spot; good food, good woobla, nice weather - La Dolce Vita. If you ever manage to earn enough to scrounge together a plane fair, you should visit.

I thought you said IB was only for small traders. Why were you pimping MF?


----------



## nunthewiser

FWIW buddy

I personally think your full of sheet too but hey thats my personal opinion and its not meant to be an attack or meaning bad will etc ......its just how i feel.

Just because i think it after reading these posts dont make me correct, just saying how it is .

As you were , others here may feel different.


----------



## wayneL

Buddy Fox said:


> If I had multiple registration the surly I would be banned from this site Wayne.?
> Last I checked I'm still posting so maybe,just maybe you are incorrect,just like I have proven in the previous post.




Ahh but you've been banned numerous times, so I guess we'll see in you in your next incarnation.


----------



## trainspotter

Is Buddy Fox a Hindu? Don't they believe in reincarnation? No wait ........ they only come back again to better themselves to get to the Source/God/Divine.


----------



## Wysiwyg

trainspotter said:


> Very similar with the same result. Terribly itchy stuff that BURNS and produces delicious red welts where it touches naked skin. Looks like a kinda clover with jagged bits on the leafy bits and is red in colour. LOVELY STUFF !




Okay. Maybe the cleaners need a pair of disposable overalls and rubber gloves for protection. Just a thought and good luck with the seeding.


----------



## weird

wayneL said:


> I thought you said IB was only for small traders. Why were you pimping MF?




IB is the opposite if you look into the history of it, includes Timber Hill.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Buddy Fox said:


> If I had multiple registration the surly I would be banned from this site Wayne.?
> Last I checked I'm still posting so maybe,just maybe you are incorrect,just like I have proven in the previous post.




So...I haven't seen a trade called before its happened today, I guess you owe me 3K and I get to keep my clothes on :


----------



## weird

I'm not supporting Buddy, what jeez what a mob out to get him, with boring and stupid jokes. Wayne only has made some critical comments.

Did he not say that he will start posting entry orders before being filled.

If a multiple user poster, he would be banned by the mods. I have been banned or warned a few times, not for multiple users but comments, so I know the mods are on their game.


----------



## ginar

Buddy Fox said:


> I cant be any more up front.
> I will post my trades and will call them before entry.
> Then submit a trade sheet.




Cant ask more than that but it wont be enough for the herd around here . keep it coming buddy , im willing to listen and observe without predjudice unlike the sheep here . critical thinking will get you further than the one eyed lynch mob here  ..... keep it real 


trade well


----------



## lenny

Hey Ginar (brisvegas) How are you ? had enough of hot copper? Good to see you hear.

$$$$$$$$


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

weird said:


> I'm not supporting Buddy, what jeez what a mob out to get him, with boring and stupid jokes. Wayne only has made some critical comments.
> 
> Did he not say that he will start posting entry orders before being filled.
> 
> If a multiple user poster, he would be banned by the mods. I have been banned or warned a few times, not for multiple users but comments, so I know the mods are on their game.






ginar said:


> Cant ask more than that but it wont be enough for the herd around here . keep it coming buddy , im willing to listen and observe without predjudice unlike the sheep here . critical thinking will get you further than the one eyed lynch mob here  ..... keep it real
> 
> 
> trade well




What planet are you guys on? 

weird, what exactly are you referring to? If its me, then read back through the thread at what Buddy suggested to me yesterday, hence my last post. And the mug thing was a joke with Wayne, nothing to do with Buddy. 

He hasn't made any calls before the trades have taken place like he said he was going to yesterday, only thing he mentioned was the .8514 trade which didn't end up happening. Other than that, he has posted numerous screenshots of trades he has made in other instruments, all of which are under a warning flag of being doctored up in photoshop, whether they have or not I don't know. He hasn't said how like the title he made said, he hasn't posted any history of his trading with his supposed 6 months of consistency @ 3K a day, and his profile matches pretty much exactly with another guy that has 5 or so aliases that who kept trying to ramp up MF and his blog that he refused was his last week. I think we have a right to be doubting him. 

With the amount of spam and BS this forum gets, its no wonder the "herd" act the way they do anyway.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Buddy Fox said:


> Last I checked I'm still posting so maybe,just maybe you are incorrect,just like I have proven in the previous post.




Hi Buddy,

well done on weathering the storm. I believe based off the trades you noted and the position sizing to PL target with trade size that what your doing is achievable. 10 pips on 3 bucks is not a hard ask. I have also seen a few fellas out there on FX that fade breaks and fade 1st support resistance new high runs over at Forex Factory. So in application I am with you.

But,....... *I am also a user of Interactive Brokers, so when I saw all the trade hist you posted it made me a little suss that's it's from the sim account. as you have cut on the point it lines up on the red area it says simulation. that type of trading takes real balls and doing it live at that size would be a great measure of your convictions.* *so doing that on sim is not a hard ask*  as I swing 2 - 4 mill trades on it. trade 70+ lot trades on CL when I am blowing off steam. (they get worked though, cool to watch!)

I have nothing wrong with guys or gals trading on sim, but if you come on ASF and post this type of stuff you should make note of that so you will not have the type of response you received. I personally think it's very important that we know based on the type of trading your promoting as highly successful. 

as unfortunate as it is, ASF has seen em all. New members making these claims with a ulterior motive.

So if you're trading this on a live account please post your results with your account number scrubbed out, this will clear up all the doubts.... I would like to see you post more on how you see your trades, not just the results.

Good trading to you.


----------



## Timmy

ginar said:


> ..... keep it real




Well, there's yer problem, right there.

:sheep:


----------



## nunthewiser

Timmy said:


> Well, there's yer problem, right there.
> 
> :sheep:





bingo


----------



## GumbyLearner

It's not as easy as living as these guys make it out to be.
If trading was such a lucrative marketable practice. Eventually it would get
shut down by the masters of finance for being too unacceptable! 

Come on guys be honest! Someone has to go to work and pay taxes.


----------



## wayneL

weird said:


> I'm not supporting Buddy, what jeez what a mob out to get him, with boring and stupid jokes. Wayne only has made some critical comments.
> 
> Did he not say that he will start posting entry orders before being filled.
> 
> If a multiple user poster, he would be banned by the mods. I have been banned or warned a few times, not for multiple users but comments, so I know the mods are on their game.



In the interests of disclosure:

This clown has been banned so many times in the last few days. In the end the mods got sick of hanging around and banning him all the time. At least this incarnation provided some entertainment for us all for a while.

Perhaps he'll run out of guru trader's nicks someday.


----------



## wayneL

OK so rather than this being the Pit Trader/Art Cashin/Buddy Fox/whomever show and a vehicle for other previously banned multinickers like Brisvegas to air their grievances, perhaps we can turn this into something more positive.

Like HOW to make 3k a day day trading?

It's not impossible, people are doing it and more. But what would it take for a retail trader.

Every trader knows that you can never just keep trading til you make your 3k and then go hit the pub. Some days everything you toiuch turns to ****. So it is 3k on average.

That means that some days you'll have your @ss handed to you, while other days you need to make weeelllllll in excess of 3k for it to average out - $~750k per year

So what does it take?
How much capital?
How many markets? One? Three? Several?
How much risk per trade?
Scalp or intraday swings?


----------



## skc

wayneL said:


> OK so rather than this being the Pit Trader/Art Cashin/Buddy Fox/whomever show and a vehicle for other previously banned multinickers like Brisvegas to air their grievances, perhaps we can turn this into something more positive.
> 
> Like HOW to make 3k a day day trading?
> 
> It's not impossible, people are doing it and more. But what would it take for a retail trader.
> 
> Every trader knows that you can never just keep trading til you make your 3k and then go hit the pub. Some days everything you toiuch turns to ****. So it is 3k on average.
> 
> That means that some days you'll have your @ss handed to you, while other days you need to make weeelllllll in excess of 3k for it to average out - $~750k per year
> 
> So what does it take?
> How much capital?
> How many markets? One? Three? Several?
> How much risk per trade?
> Scalp or intraday swings?




Good call Wayne. I have a 2-3 year plan trying to get there. Here's how.

What does it take?

An edge that is *scalable* in the right market condition, and a fully trained mindset that is comfortable with big numbers. I think I have got a usable edge in one of my long/short equity strategies. It has returned a good equity curve over 300+ real trades. But the next step is to trade it on much larger capital to see how well it scale. Apart from the mental aspect of getting accustom to larger P&L, I also need to take care liquidity / slippage issues when working much bigger positions. It is one thing to buy a stock for $5-10K, quite a leap to buy $200K and get fill straight away.

How much capital?

I was thinking $2m making 40% return would probably not be unreasonable. Alternately, a mini $10m hedge fund (of investors' money) returning 40%where I get paid 2/20 would also do.

How many markets?

Obviously the number of opportunities each year is directly linear to the return. To get 40% return on capital like $2m I would need 400-600 trades. This means watching over 3-400 pairs.

How much risk per trade?

This is a key factor. The position size per trade is again linear to my return. At much smaller capital I was comfortable sizing each trade at 15-20% of capital. But if I was trading $2m then 8-10% would probably be the most I would put down based on current thinking. 

With 15-20% sizing for each trade, 70-100% return is not out of the question, but with 8-10%, 40% return would be much more realistic.

But above all the key factor is in fact margin required for leverage. At no leverage and 8-10% per position you can hold 10 positions at a time. With margin of 20% you can comfortably hold 40 positions. Higher leverage allows you to take the next opportunity that comes along and reach the total trade per year quota.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Here are some figures,

$3000 is 120 ticks of the SPI or 100 of the Kospi or 280 ish of ES.

I find it hard to believe that anyone in the know could not get their head around a decent consistent sensible traders moving 10 lots or greater.

Thats 12 points on the spi or 10 on the Kospi or 7 on the es as an *average target per day.* Laughable performance.


----------



## wayneL

Netting 7 pts and 3k on ES is swinging 35 lots.


----------



## Trembling Hand

wayneL said:


> Netting 7 pts and 3k on ES is swinging 35 lots.




nah.

$50 per point X 7 = $350 x 10 lots = $3500 (I was talking points not the 1/4 tick per point)


----------



## Trembling Hand

In any case the performance and liquidity is there. Its just not a question. Absolutely nothing in it for a half decent futs trader.

The interesting questions is what kind of performance do you need to average these amounts and what account size would you also need to handle the swings and roundabouts. This is where the peanuts lose the plot (ASX stock punters).


----------



## nunthewiser

Trembling Hand said:


> This is where the peanuts lose the plot (ASX stock punters).




Dear Trembling Hand, 

Obviously
you are always correct and no one that trades the ASX can ever make a decent living trading it , Your markets are the only markets out there and other trading strategies just do not cut it including position trading ASX listed stocks and various other longer term strategys.

I  trade other vehicles but mainly trade the ASX 

I am not a daytrader unless there is an obvious play on a stock i follow OR i am trading an index.

I am obviously a peanut as i do not trade like you.

Opps i just realised this was a wasted post as you aint likely to see it with your head so far up ya own ass .

haveaniceday champ.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Nun my head may be firmly stuck up my **** but its you guys that are the ones that keep ridiculing the prospect of making 3 gs a day from a modest account size. 

From this end you only have to have the most rudimentary discussion with peanuts like ROE, Sdajii and freddy and the like to realise that you might as well be talking to a fish about climbing a mountain. They simply have no understanding of the position sizing and risk controls you have when competently trading futures. and want not to know. Mostly they prefer to stick their own heads in the dark and throw dumb BS about living on yachts with prossies.

Mean while anyone who wants to discuss what is possible just move on and leave this place to the same old same old 2% risk per stock per month BS.

Farkin boring and very much to this place & their own detriment.


----------



## tech/a

> The interesting questions is what kind of performance do you need to average these amounts and what account size would you also need to handle the swings and roundabouts. This is where the peanuts lose the plot (ASX stock punters).




Nun he's got the key to wind up all the toys.

Risk of Ruin will calculate Capital base.
Expectancy will calculate Risk of ruin.

T/H is right though 99.99% of Stock traders wouldnt know where to start.
.01% of us do though (Thats you and me nun.)

Futs are attractive.

So why dont I trade them. 

I know this in stock trading I dont know it in Futs.

_*Risk of Ruin will calculate Capital base.
Expectancy will calculate Risk of ruin.*_


----------



## nunthewiser

Trembling Hand said:


> Nun my head may be firmly stuck up my **** but its you guys that are the ones that keep ridiculing the prospect of making 3 gs a day from a modest account size.
> 
> Mean while anyone who wants to discuss what is possible just move on and leave this place to the same old same old 2% risk per stock per month BS.
> 
> Farkin boring and very much to this place & their own detriment.




Lol.

i have never ridiculed the prospect of making 3g a day , in fact i know it can be done as an AVEREAGE over the year. some days you have diamonds , some days you get smacked in the teeth no matter how well you control your stops  and trades.

yep as far as the same ole same ole 2% blah blah blah thats not my boat either and can read that crud in any one of 300 books hitting our bookstores.

I enjoy your posts , in fact i often get quite a few jewels out of them, i just dont trade the same as you and actually KNOW that i may be missing out on the big picture re futures etc etc , but perhaps i enjoy the slower pace of position trading.

We are different traders.

I,ll shuddup now as i have no intentions or actual knowledge of making 3k EVERY day via daytrading ANY instrument.


----------



## Trembling Hand

nunthewiser said:


> We are different traders.
> 
> I,ll shuddup now as i have no intentions or actual knowledge of making 3k EVERY day via daytrading ANY instrument.




fair'e'nuff nun.

but here is something that I have said very often. The more frequent your trading the more even the daily results are. We all know given positive expectancy and all else being equal that over the next 10 trades the results could be anything. Over the next 100 they should be positive but over the next 200 it can be reasonably assumed you will be well into positive territory, given postive expectancy blah blah.

For an investor the 200 trades may never arrive, for a swing trader a year. Active stock trader months. But for an active intraday trader  200 trades is just a few days work. Some methods you can/should expect reasonable consistent daily results.


----------



## nunthewiser

Trembling Hand said:


> fair'e'nuff nun.
> 
> but here is something that I have said very often. The more frequent your trading the more even the daily results are. We all know given positive expectancy and all else being equal that over the next 10 trades the results could be anything. Over the next 100 they should be positive but over the next 200 it can be reasonably assumed you will be well into positive territory, given postive expectancy blah blah.
> 
> For an investor the 200 trades may never arrive, for a swing trader a year. Active stock trader months. But for an active intraday trader  200 trades is just a few days work. Some methods you can/should expect reasonable consistent daily results.





Makes sense, thankyou.


And yes i understand where you are coming from re daytrading the ASX. Tis a tiny little pond to play in compared to futures and other vehicles.

I can also understand that that it is NOT the playing field of choice for Constant intraday skims as MOST of the ranges are hardly worth the bother without using extremley large trade parcels( leveraged or cash)to skim the miniscule ranges presented day to day.

Therefore as an active moddestly sizes daytrader, the ASX stock group would be the last place one would look if one opened there eyes and wanted to join the game on a intraday basis.

have a great day.


----------



## wayneL

Trembling Hand said:


> nah.
> 
> $50 per point X 7 = $350 x 10 lots = $3500 (I was talking points not the 1/4 tick per point)




Ah yes,  had a blond moment there.


----------



## nulla nulla

The post in this thread have made interesting reading. On one hand there are the sceptical posters and on the other hand there are those that consider the claim of a day trader to making AUD$3,000.00 per day as entirely plausable.

Apart from the original poster, in reading through the comments I haven't seen any one else claim to have generated $3,000.00 per day as a day trader.

$3,000.00 X 5 X 52 = $780,000.00 p.a ( less adjustments for the days all the markets are closed). 

Unless of course the "day trader" has:

1. an incredible capital base;
2. multiple lines of credit;
3. a willingness to take on significant risk;
4. personal stamina;
5. the ability to stay awake 24 hours a day for at least five days a week; 
6. the capacity to execute multiple daily trades across multiple trading platforms in the international markets; and 
7. Every trade a winner.

I would say it is all crap.


----------



## nomore4s

nulla nulla said:


> The post in this thread have made interesting reading. On one hand there are the sceptical posters and on the other hand there are those that consider the claim of a day trader to making AUD$3,000.00 per day as entirely plausable.
> 
> Apart from the original poster, in reading through the comments I haven't seen any one else claim to have generated $3,000.00 per day as a day trader.
> 
> $3,000.00 X 5 X 52 = $780,000.00 p.a ( less adjustments for the days all the markets are closed).
> 
> Unless of course the "day trader" has:
> 
> 1. an incredible capital base;
> 2. multiple lines of credit;
> 3. a willingness to take on significant risk;
> 4. personal stamina;
> 5. the ability to stay awake 24 hours a day for at least five days a week;
> 6. the capacity to execute multiple daily trades across multiple trading platforms in the international markets; and
> 7. Every trade a winner.
> 
> I would say it is all crap.




Nulla it is more then possible and with an account size of around a $100,000 and with only trading between 1-4 hours a day and with only trading 1 to 3 different markets per day.

The catch is you need a great amount of skill and understanding of what you are doing to do this, but there are traders on this site that do it consistently.

The 7 needs you listed above show a clear lack of understanding about the futures markets and highlight exactly what TH has been saying about people not having a true knowledge of how futures markets work. I have posted a weeks(only 4 days in fact as I that's all I traded that week) results up before which I know you have seen and while not quite $3k a day it should give you an idea of what is possible as it was done with under $100k in that account.

My issue with this thread is not what Buddy is claiming because I know it is very possible but with how he is doing it (or supposedly doing it, as there appears to be a few holes in his claims), making 3k a day trading 25 contracts at a time (or the huge size in general) indicates to me he is not very skilled (ie just using huge leverage and only taking a couple of points a time out of the market) and will eventually blow up imo - what I would like to see is just how far off-side he has held these trades or is willing to hold these trades because as far as I have seen there has been no stop-loss or get out points mentioned.


----------



## nomore4s

Trembling Hand said:


> Here are some figures,
> 
> $3000 is 120 ticks of the SPI or 100 of the Kospi or 280 ish of ES.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that anyone in the know could not get their head around a decent consistent sensible traders moving 10 lots or greater.
> 
> Thats 12 points on the spi or 10 on the Kospi or 7 on the es as an *average target per day.* Laughable performance.






Trembling Hand said:


> In any case the performance and liquidity is there. Its just not a question. Absolutely nothing in it for a half decent futs trader.
> 
> *The interesting questions is what kind of performance do you need to average these amounts and what account size would you also need to handle the swings and roundabouts.* This is where the peanuts lose the plot (ASX stock punters).




Again these points are overlooked by most especially the bold bit.

The fact is what is being claimed on this thread is more then possible and there have even been posters who have posted results similar to what is being claimed here.

While Buddy appears to be full of BS, I find it amazing so few think it is achievable, there has been a few points raised to try and get the discussion headed towards somthing we could all get something useful from but like most threads this tends to get overlooked by most because of their limited understanding of how *most* of the worlds markets work.

The futures markets provide ample opportunities for very good returns on a regular basis on a modest capital base ($100kish) if you are willing to do the hard work to understand how and what exactly is required but as we know most are unwilling to do this.

The mention of % returns is irrelevent to a certain degree when dealing with futures because of how leverage works in the futures markets infact most of the time your capital sits in your trading account earning interest, I only keep a nominal amount in my trading account for this reason. Also as TH mentioned by the time you take out your wage, expenses, tax etc there isn't so much to compound.


----------



## nulla nulla

nomore4s said:


> Nulla it is more then possible and with an account size of around a $100,000 and with only trading between 1-4 hours a day and with only trading 1 to 3 different markets per day.
> 
> The catch is you need a great amount of skill and understanding of what you are doing to do this, but there are traders on this site that do it consistently.
> 
> The 7 needs you listed above show a clear lack of understanding about the futures markets and highlight exactly what TH has been saying about people not having a true knowledge of how futures markets work.
> 
> My issue with this thread is not what Buddy is claining because I know it is very possible but with how he is doing it (or supposedly, as there appears to be a few holes in his claims), making 3k a day trading 25 contracts at a time (or the huge size in general) indicates to me he is not very skilled (ie just using huge leverage and only taking a couple of points a time out of the market) and will eventually blow up imo - what I would like to see is just how far off-side he has held these trades or is willing to hold these trades because as far as I have seen there has been no stop-loss or get out points mentioned.




You and I have had this discusion before on "understanding the big picture". Regardless of which market arena's and/or how many you dabble in, you are not going to convince me that you can acurately predict the *sentiment *driving the respective markets sufficiently to be able to generate a $3,000.00 per day return on a $100,000.00 capital base. This means you consider that you can turn $100,000.00 into $780,000.00 in one year.

*"The catch is you need a great amount of skill and understanding of what you are doing to do this, but there are traders on this site that do it consistently."*

Bullsh*t,  the realty is that you haven't done it. As much as I respect you and some of the other posters in this thread, that have a proven understanding of how the various markets integrate and work with each other, I do not believe that any of the day traders posting in here are generating $780,000.00 per anum before tax on an original capital base of $100,000.00. This year or any other year.


----------



## nomore4s

nulla nulla said:


> Bullsh*t,  the realty is that you haven't done it. As much as I respect you and some of the other posters in this thread, that have a proven understanding of how the various markets integrate and work with each other, I do not believe that any of the day traders posting in here are generating $780,000.00 per anum before tax on an original capital base of $100,000.00. This year or any other year.




For starters I work on only 40 trading weeks in a year (200 trading days) because like any other business you need to allow for sick days, holidays and days the markets don't trade - any extra trading days are considered a bonus to my trading year, so the return is more like $600,000.

Secondly $3000 a day is currently not what I'm achieving but as stated I have posted a typical trading week up which is about an average week for me give or take a couple of grand. I would only consider myself an average trader at this stage and if I can comfortably return $1500-$2000 a day on an account size less then $100k what do you think is achievable by the better traders who have more experience - I have seen what is possible and it still amazes me. Also it currently wouldn't matter if I had $250,000 in that account my returns would be pretty much the same as I wouldn't be willing to trade much more size until I had over $500k to play with because I would have to change my methods to a certain extent.
The point missed by most here is it is not purely the return on your account size that matters in daytrading futures but your ability to survive the swings and roundabouts while being able to consistantly draw an income, pay taxes etc from that account.

You can believe what you want Nulla but you cannot compare what is possible with futures trading to trading ASX stocks imo, the opportunities the 2 different markets present is poles apart. Most don't think what the title of this thread suggests is possible because they don't understand futures and futures trading but there are people who do it, but I will admit that only a few do.

I've said my part and anyone wanting to discuss it further can do it via pm with me but for now back to my holiday.


----------



## satanoperca

While I am no expert on futures trading, trading is trading. It is all about risk and reward.

I'm sure a capable futures trader can make $3,000 a day on a $100K capital base, however what do they risk to achieve this huge rate of return?

There are four aspects to this discussion in my eyes:
1) Is $3K a day achievable - YES
2) How much risk are you exposing yourself to and what is your max drawdown over a day, week, year?
3) Can you achieve it consistently, over 5 years?
4) Can you prove it with trading statements?

Upon fore-filing the above requirements, please send me on autographed mug, as you have reached guru status in my eyes.

As it has been stated in this thread, some posters have and are achieving this $3K status, so can one of those posters please confirm this either in this thread or via PM, for my own curiousity.

Cheers


----------



## Trembling Hand

Oh my god!!


----------



## nulla nulla

nomore4s said:


> You can believe what you want Nulla but you cannot compare what is possible with futures trading to trading ASX stocks imo, the opportunities the 2 different markets present is poles apart. Most don't think what the title of this thread suggests is possible because they don't understand futures and futures trading but there are people who do it, but I will admit that only a few do.




My previous posts refer to trading in *all markets *and make no comparison, or limitation to returns generated by trading the asx. 
I'm sure there are members generating large daily returns (above an average of $3,000.00 per day for the days they trade) in various trading platforms using a higher capital base. The higher capital base allows them to take trades in large volumes for smaller percentage gains. It comes back to allocation of resources, risk return assessment and hopefully getting it right more often than you get it wrong. It doesn't matter which market you trade in or how many markets you trade in.
The point I make is no "day trader" in this forum is consistantly generating a daily profit of $3,000.00 on a capital base of $100,000.00 (over a 12 month period) regardless of how many trading platforms they spread their time accross.


----------



## satanoperca

Trembling Hand said:


> Oh my god!!




Care to elaborate.


----------



## nulla nulla

Trembling Hand said:


> Oh my god!!




Thanks for the link. Is the latest post supposed to be 23 March 2010?


----------



## simoncar

I can't stand to read some of this crap any longer without chiming in. I don't post on here too much as I prefer to be trading and  spending time with friends and family instead of getting caught up in discussions with nuffies. ( I am not calling all of you nuffies....but there are plenty around!!!) Firstly I am not going to post any statements as I have no desire to prove anything to anyone except myself. So you can take this post any way you like...I don't give a toss. Let's talk in percentage returns instead of dollar return. 
It is not too difficult to return 1-3% on your capital per day if you have half a brain in your head. And alot of screen time, commonsense and discipline.
I have a trading system that wins about 50% of the time ( I musn't be too clever as I get it wrong 50% of the time).
My average win is twice my average loss. I'm no super trader.
I risk 1% of my capital on every trade, because with a 50% win rate I have the potential to have a 14% max drawdown ( I wouldn't feel comfortable with a drawdown any larger therefore risk will stay at 1% of capital).
Lets hypothetically say my account is $100000.00.....therefore I am risking 1% per trade ( or $1000.00 ). 
To attain an average gain of say 3% per day on my account( a $3000.00 gain on my $100000.00 account ), I would need to make 6 trades a day. 
So I need to look for a market that will offer me 6 trades a day....are you beginning to understand? 3 of my trades will lose ( so i lose 3x1000 =3000)

3 of my trades will win( 3x2000=6000)
Wow I made a profit of 3000 a day on my trading account of 1000000.00.
It's not rocket science.By the way I make about 1% return per day. I have made 3% on days when I have spent all day on the computer stalking my trade setups but that just does my head in spending all that time inside. A footnote......to all the doubters....you will find it hard to be succesful trader with your current attitude. Look at what successful people do and try and emulate it rather than saying "thats bulls**t that cant possibly be done)


----------



## Trembling Hand

Guys with as much respect as I can muster you have no idea what you are talking about. None. 

It seems your experience of markets are so limited we are, as I said above, talking to fish about climbing mountains.

I have never wanted to post my full trading here because its mostly irrelevant whether I make $100 per day or $10,000. I've tried to show a glimpse of what is possible in my scalping thread and other eye catching results with the odd statement. But its clear that the doubters simply do not understand basic maths. Above I posted what miserable numbers you need to make 3gs per day and you haven't even addressed it?

You guys haven't questioned the position size!
You haven't asked how those numbers relate to daily ATR.
What margining would be required to trade that size.
You haven't even had the brains to try and apply a sensible win/loss R:R to the numbers.
you haven't inquired about liquidity of such markets.

Instead you talk about 'staying awake 24hrs' and 'Every trade a winner.' and other list of laughable nonsense that only confirms how lacking your understanding is. Just apply some sensible maths. If after that you can come up with sensible numbers and you still don't believe or understand. Then we can start talking about proof. More than happy to. until then, until you guys open your heads and get on the same page by starting to understand the numbers beyond your silly lists we are wasting our time.


----------



## wayneL

Trembling Hand said:


> Guys with as much respect as I can muster you have no idea what you are talking about. None.
> 
> It seems your experience of markets are so limited we are, as I said above, talking to fish about climbing mountains.
> 
> I have never wanted to post my full trading here because its mostly irrelevant whether I make $100 per day or $10,000. I've tried to show a glimpse of what is possible in my scalping thread and other eye catching results with the odd statement. But its clear that the doubters simply do not understand basic maths. Above I posted what miserable numbers you need to make 3gs per day and you haven't even addressed it?
> 
> You guys haven't questioned the position size!
> You haven't asked how those numbers relate to daily ATR.
> What margining would be required to trade that size.
> You haven't even had the brains to try and apply a sensible win/loss R:R to the numbers.
> you haven't inquired about liquidity of such markets.
> 
> Instead you talk about 'staying awake 24hrs' and 'Every trade a winner.' and other list of laughable nonsense that only confirms how lacking your understanding is. Just apply some sensible maths. If after that you can come up with sensible numbers and you still don't believe or understand. Then we can start talking about proof. More than happy to. until then, until you guys open your heads and get on the same page by starting to understand the numbers beyond your silly lists we are wasting our time.




There was a well documented case from a few years ago (have been looking for a link but can't find one) of a young lady:

Day trading stocks only
Trading long only

... and averaging $150,000 PER MONTH.

That's > $7k per day


----------



## nulla nulla

wayneL said:


> There was a well documented case from a few years ago (have been looking for a link but can't find one) of a young lady:
> 
> Day trading stocks only
> Trading long only
> 
> ... and averaging $150,000 PER MONTH.
> 
> That's > $7k per day




Working off a capital base of $100,000.00???????????


----------



## Trembling Hand

nulla nulla said:


> Working off a capital base of $100,000.00???????????


----------



## nulla nulla

simoncar said:


> Wow I made a profit of 3000 a day on my trading account of 1000000.00.




Good for you, but if i put the comma's in to your trading account I read $1million not $100k.


----------



## wayneL

Trembling Hand said:


>




Indeed!


----------



## wayneL

Here's something I've quoted quite often on here FWIW



> Which brings me to day-trading. In the popular press, day-trading has been given a bad-name. Everyone seems to think that those people who sit in sordid offices buying and selling stocks every minute and never holding over-night positions are no better than gamblers. And we all know how gamblers end up, right? Let me tell you a little secret: in my years working for hedge funds and prop-trading groups in investment banks, I have seen all kinds of trading strategies. *In 100% of the cases, traders who have achieved spectacularly high Sharpe ratio (like 6 or higher), with minimal drawdown, are day-traders.*


----------



## nulla nulla

Setting aside the smugness of some of the more experienced traders that is sneaking in and not getting into debates about which instruments you are trading and the risk return ratio's, the liquidity of the instruments and the spreads, you are not trading off a capital base of $100,000.00.


----------



## Twiddle

Trembling Hand said:


> You guys haven't questioned the position size!
> You haven't asked how those numbers relate to daily ATR.
> What margining would be required to trade that size.
> You haven't even had the brains to try and apply a sensible win/loss R:R to the numbers.
> you haven't inquired about liquidity of such markets.




These are the exact things I have been puzzling over for the past few months. 

Trying to gain knowledge of those things in other threads. While trying to spread out my naive questions so as not to annoy people by asking too much.


This thread however, is quite odd, as it appears to be more about boasting than anything. So apologies for my straight up "how much do you make in a day question", I was simply trying to be inline with this thread.


----------



## Trembling Hand

FFS!! nulla do the friggin sums. To day trade HUGE positions with comparatively low risk you need VERY little capital.

10 SPI futs get you $1,000,000 exposure for a tiny $50,000 margin. You can trade $1,000,000 and risk 10 points which is only $2500 dollars. With the most basic position sizing you dudes are continually failing to think about you would only need a $125,000 account.


----------



## nulla nulla

Trembling Hand said:


> FFS!! nulla do the friggin sums. To day trade HUGE positions with comparatively low risk you need VERY little capital.
> 
> 10 SPI futs get you $1,000,000 exposure for a tiny $50,000 margin. You can trade $1,000,000 and risk 10 points which is only $2500 dollars. With the most basic position sizing you dudes are continually failing to think about you would only need a $125,000 account.




With all due respect TH, even in your response above you acknowledge that *"With the most basic position sizing, you dudes are continually failing to think about, you would only need a $125,000 account"*. This is not $100,000.00. 

Additionaly ,the brokers that you trade through, for the various instruments, will only allow you to have so many trades open in respect of the credit limit they place on your trades. Their credit limits are normaly determined by the size/amount of your funds lodged with them, the paid up positions you have open with them and any further allowance they make. Most day traders, *with a capital base of $100k or less *are simply not going to be allowed to trade in the manner required to generate $3,000.00 per day profit day in and day out.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Nulla just lol.


----------



## -Bevo-

nulla nulla said:


> With all due respect TH, even in your response above you acknowledge that *"With the most basic position sizing, you dudes are continually failing to think about, you would only need a $125,000 account"*. This is not $100,000.00.
> 
> Additionaly ,the brokers that you trade through, for the various instruments, will only allow you to have so many trades open in respect of the credit limit they place on your trades. Their credit limits are normaly determined by the size/amount of your funds lodged with them, the paid up positions you have open with them and any further allowance they make. Most day traders, *with a capital base of $100k or less *are simply not going to be allowed to trade in the manner required to generate $3,000.00 per day profit day in and day out.




Don't know what your on about but go load up on say 10 crude contracts intraday for a cost of 26k US (intraday margin)  catch a fast sweep down you'll see far more than 3k on your screen sometimes within minutes


----------



## nulla nulla

-Bevo- said:


> Don't know what your on about but go load up on say 10 crude contracts intraday for a cost of 26k US (intraday margin)  catch a fast sweep down you'll see far more than 3k on your screen sometimes within minutes




And you do this, closing out the profits, day in day out, never fail? You've closed out profits of $780,000.00 over the last year (less allowances for the days the market was closed and nomore4s took a sickie)?


----------



## -Bevo-

nulla nulla said:


> And you do this, closing out the profits, day in day out, never fail?




I was pointing out that a trader with 100k could easily in theory make 3k a day there is ample moves there intraday in some makets to make it possible not saying I can do it.


----------



## wayneL

Let's take another perspective.

Can someone with 10k make 300 per day?

I'd say many can swing that standing on their ear. 

It's only a zero.


----------



## Ruby

It looks to me as though Buddy Fox has retired from this thread and is probably lying on a beach somewhere, sunning himself and laughing while the rest of us either argue the toss or crouch over our computers avidly waiting for the next post to appear!!  

I know it *is *possible to make $3k a day with a $100,000 base (hey! I do it every day in hindsight!!).   I'm just nooooottttt  quuuiiiiitte there yet.

Whether Buddy is having a lend of us or not I can't say, but the entertainment factor alone has made it worthwhile for me.   

Thanks for the fun.

Ruby


----------



## -Bevo-

wayneL said:


> Let's take another perspective.
> 
> Can someone with 10k make 300 per day?
> 
> I'd say many can swing than standing on their ear.
> 
> It's only a zero.




Well its not 300 a day but Brent Penfold is running a challenge using 10k.

_The Challenge
To trade $10,000 into $20,000 within 3 months,
a 100% return with live trading,
in real time, with real money,
in real markets!_


----------



## nulla nulla

Ruby said:


> It looks to me as though Buddy Fox has retired from this thread and is probably lying on a beach somewhere, sunning himself and laughing while the rest of us either argue the toss or crouch over our computers avidly waiting for the next post to appear!!
> 
> I know it *is *possible to make $3k a day with a $100,000 base (hey! I do it every day in hindsight!!).   I'm just nooooottttt  quuuiiiiitte there yet.
> 
> Whether Buddy is having a lend of us or not I can't say, but the entertainment factor alone has made it worthwhile for me.
> 
> Thanks for the fun.
> 
> Ruby




Thanks Ruby, you are right. I'm off to a long lunch. Cya's later.


----------



## Trembling Hand

nulla nulla said:


> And you do this, closing out the profits, day in day out, never fail? You've closed out profits of $780,000.00 over the last year (less allowances for the days the market was closed and nomore4s took a sickie)?




And there we end again with the peanuts logic.

Just goes to show how friggin scary this place is. Thousands of pages of post from punters that cannot themselves make a dollar. What a joke.


----------



## Wysiwyg

nulla nulla said:


> Most day traders, *with a capital base of $100k or less *are simply not going to be allowed to trade in the manner required to generate $3,000.00 per day profit day in and day out.



As a nuffie with my anodised tip darts, I have made three and four times that much in less than 8 hours (trumpets )  with a starting capital of 10k but the same bravado brought me undone. First two weeks with CFD provider went from 10k to 26k and then blew up due to lack of experience. 

Circumstances, ruthlessness, frame of mind, market choice, trading plan, knowing and patience are some of the things I have been working on to be consistent in the faster version of the game. I have learned from my actions and know what is possible (for me).


----------



## nulla nulla

Wysiwyg said:


> As a nuffie with my anodised tip darts, I have made three and four times that much in less than 8 hours (trumpets )  with a starting capital of 10k but the same bravado brought me undone. First two weeks with CFD provider went from 10k to 26k and then blew up due to lack of experience.
> 
> Circumstances, ruthlessness, frame of mind, market choice, trading plan, knowing and patience are some of the things I have been working on to be consistent in the faster version of the game. I have learned from my actions and know what is possible (for me).




I am not disparaging your post wysiwyg, I'm sure we have all made one off trades in various instruments for a profit significantly greater than $3,000.00. However, the thread is talking about doing it consistantly, day in day out and making a profit of $3,000.00 per day on a capital base of $100,000.00. 
I also work in my comfort zone, make a profit and don't have a problem admiting that it is less than $3,000.00 per day.


----------



## nulla nulla

Trembling Hand said:


> And there we end again with the peanuts logic.
> 
> Just goes to show how friggin scary this place is. Thousands of pages of post from punters that cannot themselves make a dollar. What a joke.




I make "a dollar" in the ASX (I guess by your definition I am a "peanut" in the peanut gallery). The scary thing in this and other forums are the posters making grandiose claims as to their daily returns on small capital bases. If it was so easy, the markets would be clogged with self made billionaires.


----------



## Trembling Hand

nulla nulla said:


> I make "a dollar" in the ASX (I guess by your definition I am a "peanut" in the peanut gallery). The scary thing in this and other forums are the posters making grandiose claims as to their daily returns on small capital bases. If it was so easy, the markets would be clogged with self made billionaires.




Still clueless nulla. You seem to have no idea and everything you say just adds further to it. I doubt you even trade.


----------



## nulla nulla

Trembling Hand said:


> Still clueless nulla. You seem to have no idea and everything you say just adds further to it. I doubt you even trade.




Believe what you like T/H, I'll try not to lose sleep over it.


----------



## trainspotter

Come back Pit Trader / Buddy Fox / Whatever. The natives are getting restless and turning on themselves very similar to "Lord of the Flies". Never have made 3k a day trading. Would not know where to start. I know my limits and respect T/Hs knowledge on this matter. I am beginning to wonder as to why he continues to hang around and divulge his superior trade strategies with us nupties?


----------



## skc

nulla nulla said:


> Believe what you like T/H, I'll try not to lose sleep over it.




The profit equation has 2 elements.

Annual return = Number of trades * (Avg win * win% - Avg loss * (1-win%)) / capital base

Avg win, avg loss and win% is to do with the skill of the trader and the R:R.

The number of trades is a matter of opportunites present, margin requirement and trade durations. A ASX swing trader may do 500 trades a year (2 a day), but a day trader can easily take 3-4000 trades. 

And since ASX swing trader can may be use 50% margin, whereas a day trader neesd only 5%, their capital base requirement is 1/10 of what a stock trader needs (and hence 10x annual return in percentage straight away).

So even given the same skill level (i.e. no change in avg win, avg loss and win%), the inherent nature of futures make their annual return potential at least 50-60x higher than that of a frequent swing trader.

It's not a stretch to see a swing trader making 20-30% year in year out, so it's also not difficult to see why a day trader can make 500-800% even if they have the exact same "skill" and R:R.


----------



## white_goodman

futures day trader could be doing a few hundred trades a day...


----------



## nunthewiser

Trembling Hand said:


> Still clueless nulla. You seem to have no idea and everything you say just adds further to it. I doubt you even trade.





Now heres the part i know.

Nulla has been around the same lenght of time (if not longer) as me.

we met via an asx ramp/scam that we both popped our cherries on to teach us a valuable lesson.

This is the internet and over the last 10-15 years where chat/forums came into play on a public level we have seen ppl walk on water to parting the seas with a billion  dollar bill in there mouth while they spew it.

I personally see a different view on whats more than  capable and have no doubts and in fact know that a regular overall positive average can work out to a nice daily rate when measured over time..

I think nulla knows this but he cant believe that a lot of the people that spew it here actually do it.

As far as trading goes ....yes he does and we have made each other cash and lost each other cash over the years.We have seen each other nitty grittys.

been around a few years this fella but same as me we are in a different pond to yourself and  others that do play the international daily game..

Still tho a story can be a story no matter where one plays.


----------



## professor_frink

I think this thread has run it's course


----------

